# 2022-X58/1366 PIN Motherboards NVME M.2 SSD BIOS MOD Collection



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 15, 2022)

I should immediately point out that the NVMe SSD BIOS_MOD Files are Updated as "pure Bios Files" without the Need for Additional Hardware and Software such as *DUET*, *Clover* and *REFIND*.
No Additional Hardware or Software is required.
All you need to do is to update the motherboard bios again and insert your purchased or have nvme ssd drive and install the operating system as "BOOTABLE" bootable.
*The content here* has taken into account the BIOS Files,
*"@Regeneration"* for your contribution.
All Files Have Been Backed Up.

The BIOS MOD Files published here do not contain the Universal Module.
Because each X58 model motherboard needs to be added one by one NVMe_Module.
For this, you need to provide the X58 motherboard model and NVMe SSD Device hardware IDs you are using.
For example: PCI/VEN_144D&DEV_A809 it should be something like this.






*All Bios Files Dates Reorganized to 2022 and revision numbers are upgraded.







*

This content will be a Guide for X58/1366 Socket Motherboard Users and I think we will continue to use these amazing motherboards for a while.
I hope it will be a useful topic.
I will try to respond to bios file requests as much as possible..
As of now, BIOS_MOD has been implemented on some motherboards.
Here, I will also present the motherboard models that I have received and have had successful results in TEST processes.
This content is extensible, open to different ideas and applications.
If I give an example from myself;
Although some Gaming Applications do not allow X58/1366 pin Motherboards, they are still useful and stable systems in my opinion.
You can request Nvme SSD bios mod for every Brand and Model X58 Motherboard you use.

*ASRock*

2022/ASRock X58 Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 Deluxe3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 Extreme3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 Extreme6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 SuperComputer NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.


*ASUS*

2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS Sabertooth X58 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS Rampage II Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS P6X58D Premium NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS P6X58-E WS NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS P6T NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)
2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD  *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/ASUS P6T SE NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)
2022/ASUS P6T WS Professional NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6TD Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6X58-E PRO NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage II Gene NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Black Edition NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Formula NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Gene NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Continues*


*Biostar*

2022/Biostar TPower X58 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Biostar TPower X58A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.


*DFI*

2022/DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/DFI LANParty JR X58-T3H6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/DFI LANParty UT X58-T3eH8 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.


*ECS*

2022/ECS X58B-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ECS X58B-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ECS X58B-A3 SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.

*EVGA*

2022/EVGA Classified SR-2 (270-WS-W555) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)
2022/EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)*
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5763
 PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
2022/EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD**
2022/EVGA X58 FTW3 (132-GT-E768) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)
2022/EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI (170-BL-E762) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK*)
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E759) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E760) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E761) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified Hydro Copper (141-BL-E764) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified Hydro Copper (141-BL-E769) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Micro (121-BL-E756) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI3 (131-GT-E767) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.


*FOXCONN*

2022/Foxconn Bloodrage NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Foxconn Bloodrage GTI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Foxconn Renaissance II NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Continues*

*Gigabyte*

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R (Revision 1.6/1.7) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R-SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P NVMe SSD BIOS MOD "@fluffi444" His Work. Thanks
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.



*MSI*

2022/MSI Big Bang-XPower NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/MSI Eclipse Plus NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/MSI Eclipse SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Continues*



*Supermicro*

2022/Supermicro X8DTI-F NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.


*Password of all bios:*
ismailTPC_Hastanesi

More to come...

*2022_ASUS SABERTOOTH X58 NVMe M.2 SSD BOOTABLE BIOS MOD*
THIS NVMe M.2 SSD BIOS MOD FILE HAS BEEN TRIED.

*SUCCESSFUL RESULT.*













*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________*





SKHynix_HFM256GD3HX015N (FW: 41030C20)
Model #2 Capacity: 238.5 GiB (~260 GB)
Model #2 Type: Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_174A
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Samsung SSD 256GB PM991 M.2 2242 42mm PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe MZALQ256HAJD MZ-ALQ2560 Solid State Drive
SAMSUNG MZALQ256HAJD-000L2 (FW: AL2QFXV7)
Model #2 Capacity: 238.5 GiB (~260 GB)
Model #2 Type: Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Western Digital WDC PC SN530 SDBPNPZ-256G-1006 (FW: HPS2)
Model #2 Capacity: 238.5 GiB (~260 GB)
Model #2 Type: Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5009
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Pny CS2130 M280CS2130-500-RB 500GB 3500/925MB/S Pcie Nvme M.2 SSD
PNY CS2130 2TB SSD (FW: CS213530)
Model Capacity: 465.8 GiB (~500 GB)
Model Type:Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5012
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________





MSI SSD SPATIUM M450 PCIE 4.0 NVME M.2 500GB
Model Capacity: 465.8 GiB (~500 GB)
Model Type:Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5019

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Samsung Evo 970 Plus NVMe MZVLB500HBJQ MZ-V7S500 Solid State Drive
SAMSUNG MZVLB500HBJQ (FW: 4M2QEXF7)
Model Capacity: XXX.X GiB (~XXX GB)
Model Type: Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808

________________________________________________________________________________________________________











Micron Technology, Inc.
Micron Technology NVMe Storage Controller
PCI\VEN_C0A9&DEV_5412

________________________________________________________________________________________________________










Samsung PM1725a
Samsung-MZPLL1T6HEH
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A822

________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Samsung PM961 Series SSD 256 GB -MZVLW256HEHP
SAMSUNG MZVLW256HEHP
Capacity: 238.5 GiB (~260 GB)
Type: Fixed, SSD - Bus: NVMe (17)
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804
________________________________________________________________________________________________________






















______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*2022_Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3 NVMe M.2 SSD BOOTABLE BIOS MOD*
THIS NVMe M.2 SSD BIOS MOD FILE HAS BEEN TRIED.

*SUCCESSFUL RESULT.*


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 15, 2022)

This is a nice project 

Do these BIOSes have the same Xeon support that @Regeneration 's BIOSes have? If not, would you consider adding that support?

If you are willing to make BIOSes for these boards, I will gladly test their functionality with my NVMe PCIe card.
ASUS:
- Rampage II Extreme
- P6X58D Premium
- P6X58-E WS
& lastly,
- EVGA X58 SLI LE

It would take time to get back with results. Thanks for your time


----------



## lefons (Oct 15, 2022)

Ciao
Dove posso recuperare le password dei file zip?
Grazie

Hello
Where can I recover zip file passwords?
Thank you



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I should immediately point out that the NVMe SSD BIOS_MOD Files are Updated as "pure Bios Files" without the Need for Additional Hardware and Software such as *DUET*, *Clover* and *REFIND*.
> No Additional Hardware or Software is required.
> All you need to do is to update the motherboard bios again and insert your purchased or have nvme ssd drive and install the operating system as "BOOTABLE" bootable.
> *The content here* has taken into account the BIOS Files,
> ...


Ciao
Dove posso recuperare le password dei file zip?
Grazie


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 15, 2022)

@MachineLearning
Thank you very much for mentioning this in the X58 OC thread


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 15, 2022)

I can ad that the older Samsung 950 PRO has a opt-rom also called legacy mode. This ssd can work on some X58 board with out any other software or mods. Bios ses it as a ide drive. You can boot and install windows 10 on it. Dit that with the X58 system i had for a few years.

Worked fine on asus and gigabyte motherboards. While evga seems to fail. 

For those interested, can study my old thread here about it.









						M.2 SSD on old X58 system with M.2 PCI adaptor. Can it work?
					

I might have gotten a great idea, but im not sure if it will work out.  The idea is to get a SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 250GB SSD and a Aqua Computer kryo PCIe 3.0 x4 adapter for M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD.  But here comes the questions.  1. This pci adaptor is a stated for PCI express 3 X4 , but i only have...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 15, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> This is a nice project
> 
> Do these BIOSes have the same Xeon support that @Regeneration 's BIOSes have? If not, would you consider adding that support?
> 
> ...


All bios have xeon support.
I got the motherboard list you have.
- Rampage II Extreme
- P6X58D Premium
- P6X58-E WS
- EVGA X58 SLI-LE
Hopefully the bios will be ready soon.



lefons said:


> Ciao
> Dove posso recuperare le password dei file zip?
> Grazie
> 
> ...


Password of all bios;
ismailTPC_Hastanesi


----------



## lefons (Oct 15, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Tutti i bios hanno il supporto xeon.
> Ho l'elenco delle schede madri che hai.
> - Rampage II Extreme
> -P6X58D Premium
> ...


Gazie...

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi​May I tell you something...
You are a fucking genius ...
You gave me a beautiful gift, if I could I would hug you ...
Thanks immensely ...
GENIUS


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 15, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> All bios have xeon support.
> I got the motherboard list you have.
> - Rampage II Extreme
> - P6X58D Premium
> ...


Thank you kindly.  No rush!


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2022)

Hm, this sounds interesting if I may have a NVMe drive one day on my P6X58D-E.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 16, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> This is a nice project
> 
> Do these BIOSes have the same Xeon support that @Regeneration 's BIOSes have? If not, would you consider adding that support?
> 
> ...


EVGA X58 SLI LE bios file only allows adding 2 modules.
It gives an oversize warning.

I to the bios file:
*PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5012* (Pny CS2130 M280CS2130-500-RB 500GB 3500/925MB/S Pcie Nvme M.2)
*PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808* (Samsung Evo 970 Plus NVMe MZVLB500HBJQ MZ-V7S500 Solid State Drive)
I can Inject these 2 Modules.

Now I request from you:
The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
for WIN10
__________________________________________________
Device Manager
+
Storage Controllers
+
Standard NVM Express Controller
+
Features
+
Details
+
Hardware IDs Information
____________________________________________________
you have to give..

For example: "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809" should be something like this.


----------



## xrror (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank you so much for making a recent thread about this, adding firmware support for x58 boards to native boot nvme drives - w/o needing the samsung 950 pro.

So I'd like to request gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, but i'm not sure if it's possible as these aren't UEFI....

That said, here is where I need help. For some reason I recall that there was a beta UEFI firmware for the GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.x - but I can't find anything now that that ever existed. So It's very possible I'm mis-remembering. I have both revisions so if anyone can confirm this actually existed for ether the rev 1 or 2 and isn't some figment of my imagination i'd be super grateful!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 16, 2022)

xrror said:


> Thank you so much for making a recent thread about this, adding firmware support for x58 boards to native boot nvme drives - w/o needing the samsung 950 pro.
> 
> So I'd like to request gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, but i'm not sure if it's possible as these aren't UEFI....
> 
> That said, here is where I need help. For some reason I recall that there was a beta UEFI firmware for the GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.x - but I can't find anything now that that ever existed. So It's very possible I'm mis-remembering. I have both revisions so if anyone can confirm this actually existed for ether the rev 1 or 2 and isn't some figment of my imagination i'd be super grateful!


Posted by @Regeneration

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0)

There are 2 revisions here.
Which one is suitable for you?
I can of course make a BIOS MOD for the NVMe SSD for both revisions.


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 16, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> EVGA X58 SLI LE bios file only allows adding 2 modules.
> It gives an oversize warning.
> 
> I to the bios file:
> ...



Here you go 


> *PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5763*&SUBSYS_576310EC&REV_01


The SSD is a Team Group Cardea Z330. The internals vary, but my sample has Realtek RTS5763DL controller and, according to VLO, 128L SK Hynix NAND (same as P31 Gold).

I also have a 128GB Samsung PM961 drive. You do not have to add this module, but if you wish it is as follows:


> *PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00


I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 16, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Here you go
> 
> The SSD is a Team Group Cardea Z330. The internals vary, but my sample has Realtek RTS5763DL controller and, according to VLO, 128L SK Hynix NAND (same as P31 Gold).
> 
> ...


2022_EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757) NVMe M.2 SSD BIOS MOD:
*DOWNLOAD* Pass:ismailTPC_Hastanesi
*PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5763
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
This file has been arranged according to the Hardware IDs you gave me.
______________________________________________________________________________________________
If the File Below, Alternatively
*DOWNLOAD* Pass:ismailTPC_Hastanesi
*PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5012*
Arranged by Hardware IDs.

Every 2 Files, Organized as Bios date 2022.
No work has been done on these files.
For this reason, the user is responsible for any problems that may occur.
Apply if you accept all risks.
Looking forward to your understanding.

Main Title I will update the content but there is no edit button.
I beg you to fix it.
Thank you.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 16, 2022)

Interesting that this pops up just now, as I am about to attempt to add an nvme drive, via a pcie adapter card, to an old AMD A6-based HP SFF machine to see if it will boot from it & speed the machine up to an acceptable level. 

It is currently running W10-Pro on a 2.5" Seagate SATA III hdd, and takes several minutes to boot and launch any apps, and just browsing the web is a painful experience to say the least.  I have already bumped the ram from 4 to 16GB, and have trimmed the fat from the OS & apps as much as possible, including background processes and a few other light mods here & there 

Depending on the results with the nvme, I may also add a GT1050 GPU but AFAIK, that's about as far as this machine can go in terms of upgrades.....

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi

I know it's not an X58 machine, but if it won't boot from the nvme, I may be contacting you with the mobo info to see if you can make a bios mod for it... wish me luck


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 16, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> 2022_EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757) NVMe M.2 SSD BIOS MOD:
> *DOWNLOAD* Pass:ismailTPC_Hastanesi
> *PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5763
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
> ...


Thank you kindly.
In the coming days, I will get back with results.

The risks are acceptable to me, I have an external BIOS flasher so all is fixable. 
~
For editing the main post, you can ask one of the General Hardware mods, these would be:
Fourstaff , tabascosauz , HammerON , Mussels


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 16, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Thank you kindly.
> In the coming days, I will get back with results.
> 
> The risks are acceptable to me, I have an external BIOS flasher so all is fixable.
> ...


Editing time limit unlocked


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 16, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> Interesting that this pops up just now, as I am about to attempt to add an nvme drive, via a pcie adapter card, to an old AMD A6-based HP SFF machine to see if it will boot from it & speed the machine up to an acceptable level.
> 
> It is currently running W10-Pro on a 2.5" Seagate SATA III hdd, and takes several minutes to boot and launch any apps, and just browsing the web is a painful experience to say the least.  I have already bumped the ram from 4 to 16GB, and have trimmed the fat from the OS & apps as much as possible, including background processes and a few other light mods here & there
> 
> ...


Please provide bios file link.
Further:
Now I request from you:
The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
for WIN10
__________________________________________________
Device Manager
+
Storage Controllers
+
Standard NVM Express Controller
+
Features
+
Details
+
Hardware IDs Information
____________________________________________________
you have to give..

For example: "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809" should be something like this.



Tatty_One said:


> Editing time limit unlocked


The edit button is back.
Thank you so much.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 17, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Please provide bios file link.
> Further:
> Now I request from you:
> The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
> ...


Yep, let me try the upgrades, then if it wont boot, I will supply the requested info, thanks !

PS... I forgot to add that I am also gonna put in an A10 cpu when I do the rest of the upgrades, not that it should really matter though


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 17, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> This is a nice project
> 
> Do these BIOSes have the same Xeon support that @Regeneration 's BIOSes have? If not, would you consider adding that support?
> 
> ...


Other requested bios files are also ready.
Bios Dates have been made to 2022, revision numbers have been increased.

2022/ASUS Rampage II Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6X58D Premium NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
202/ASUS P6X58-E WS NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
For this reason, "ismailTPC_Hastanesi" cannot be held responsible for any problems that may occur.
When you update these files to your motherboard, it may not display again, it may not work, and it may be bricked.
But if there is such a problem:
If you have the CH341A Mini EEprom Style Flash Programmer, It Will Be Easy To Restore Your Motherboard.

If you accept these terms, please update the bios.

After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 18, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Other requested bios files are also ready.
> Bios Dates have been made to 2022, revision numbers have been increased.
> 
> 2022/ASUS Rampage II Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


*P6X58D Premium - **SUCCESS


*
*

*
~
*P6X58D-E - **SUCCESS*






~
*P6X58E-WS - **SUCCESS*






~
*Rampage II Extreme - **SUCCESS*






~
*X58 SLI LE - **SUCCESS


*
*


~*
*NOTES:*
- Xeon support is validated on all motherboards _except _EVGA X58 SLI LE. The board revision I have requires a hard mod for this to work, which I have not yet done.
- As you see, P6X58D-E has also been independently verified.
- Low sequential writes are due to the bizarre programming of the Realtek RTS5763DL controller. Similar behavior is exhibited with this NVMe riser card under W10 with B450.
- SSD temperature sensor has always been stuck at 40°C; this is _not_ the fault of your BIOSes.
- Minor bug: R2E splash screen animation runs at an inconsistent framerate; see video. 







- EVGA BIOS flashed using the following method: Source , Troubleshooting
~
I have only one remaining question: Are these BIOSes patched for Spectre/Meltdown?
~
@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi , Excellent job.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 18, 2022)

This is pretty good. NVMe is such a solid improvement over SATA.

Nice to see it working on the R2E. I miss mine, it was quite possibly the best motherboard I ever owned. Cheers


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 18, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> *P6X58D Premium - **SUCCESS*
> 
> 
> ~
> ...


Excellent work.
You are one of those rare people who are sincere and helpful.
The results of this study will be a guide for many users.
Frankly, I did not expect these results in such a short time.
Of course, I was sure that the NVMe SSD bios mod files I prepared would work and I would get the expected successful results.
While preparing these files, I create them in a very meticulous work.
Of course, there may be minor errors that I missed, but I have both AMI Bios and Award Dual Bios recovery solutions available.
Without necessarily having an eeprom programming device, both bios can be recovered against errors with a simple user knowledge.
I can explain them here later when appropriate.
You already mentioned the reason for the slow write speeds.
In my tests, write speeds vary between 900-1060/mb/sec. But I never got 300-400/mb/sec speeds..
R2E boot screen logo stuck problem may be due to the new generation of the video card you are using.
Because New generation Graphics Cards do not support (256 color) color format and low size resolutions.
If the Animated logo or BMP format logo is made 24bit, the problem disappears.
At this time, the File Size overrun problem appears.
Thus, the Bios file is out of the mold.
This problem can be fixed, but I have to have the same R2E motherboard..
Finally:Are these BIOSes patched for Specter/Meltdown?
Yes, patched for Specter/Meltdown.
Have peace of mind.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 19, 2022)

2022-ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe M.2 SSD BOOTABLE BIOS MOD​http://valid.x86.fr/zsmh7d
THIS NVMe M.2 SSD BIOS MOD FILE HAS BEEN TRIED.

SUCCESSFUL RESULT.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 19, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> *P6X58D Premium - **SUCCESS
> View attachment 266042*
> *View attachment 266043*
> ~
> ...


Hey, send me that rampage II bios file. I'd love to have a look at it. 
Have to pull out the gear I guess... 

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi , thanks dude!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 21, 2022)

xrror said:


> Thank you so much for making a recent thread about this, adding firmware support for x58 boards to native boot nvme drives - w/o needing the samsung 950 pro.
> 
> So I'd like to request gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, but i'm not sure if it's possible as these aren't UEFI....
> 
> That said, here is where I need help. For some reason I recall that there was a beta UEFI firmware for the GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.x - but I can't find anything now that that ever existed. So It's very possible I'm mis-remembering. I have both revisions so if anyone can confirm this actually existed for ether the rev 1 or 2 and isn't some figment of my imagination i'd be super grateful!


New files have been added.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## LinkCervera (Oct 27, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New files have been added.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


Hello! I flash that file in my GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0 but my nvme is still not appearing in the boot section, can you please help me out? sorry my english its too bad


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 27, 2022)

LinkCervera said:


> Hello! I flash that file in my GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0 but my nvme is still not appearing in the boot section, can you please help me out? sorry my english its too bad


Flashing the GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0 Bios file and then getting the image means it's a successful result, right?
It's okay if your nvme ssd drive doesn't show up in the boot partition.
This is a simple process in my opinion.
Of course I will help you.
Now I request from you:
The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
for WIN10
__________________________________________________
Device Manager
+
Storage Controllers
+
Standard NVM Express Controller
+
Features
+
Details
+
Hardware IDs Information
____________________________________________________
you have to give..

For example: "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809" should be something like this.

New files have been added.

2022/ASRock X58 Deluxe3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ECS X58B-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD

The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## LinkCervera (Oct 28, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> he NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.


Hi! Thanks for the answer,
The NVME SSD drive that i have is the SN350 NVMe by Western Digital

Thats the hardware ID information than appears me in the standard nvm express controller
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019&SUBSYS_501915B7&REV_01
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019&SUBSYS_501915B7
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019&CC_0108

Again, Thank you.
I'll be waiting for your response


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 28, 2022)

LinkCervera said:


> Hi! Thanks for the answer,
> The NVME SSD drive that i have is the SN350 NVMe by Western Digital
> 
> Thats the hardware ID information than appears me in the standard nvm express controller
> ...


2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
This file has been updated again.
In addition:
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019 Module has been added and the number of modules has increased to 11.


2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revizyon 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Once the update is complete, please let me know.
Also, share your results and evaluations with us to help other people as well.
Finally, you can support this by adding Images.
Thank you.


----------



## LinkCervera (Oct 28, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> This file has been updated again.
> In addition:
> PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5019 Module has been added and the number of modules has increased to 11.
> ...


Great!! I'm going to test the new file right now.
I let you know the results when I finish.




Is still not appearing in the boot section

This screen appears

Also, when i flash the new file that you gave me, the custom image doesnt appear (the image with your nickname and the logo of the nvme)


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 29, 2022)

LinkCervera said:


> Great!! I'm going to test the new file right now.
> I let you know the results when I finish.
> 
> Is still not appearing in the boot section
> ...


Beautiful.
Thanks for your feedback.
Can you enter the Bios when the Bios Update is complete and the system reboots?
Or;
"Warning:MAIN BIOS CHECKSUM ERROR!"
Does this warning screen come without logging into the bios and immediately after?
Rather:
Does the operating system load after Bios Update?
In the previous bios file update, was there this warning?
Did the logo appear?

*Edit:*
Okay okay.
Bingo!!
I found the error.
A small mistake that I overlooked.


I will edit the bios file as soon as possible.
Peace of mind.


----------



## helhel (Oct 29, 2022)

Hello, can you add a Samsung 980 MZ-V8V250BW ssd for the p6x58d-e board? I would be very grateful if you would.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 29, 2022)

helhel said:


> Hello, can you add a Samsung 980 MZ-V8V250BW ssd for the p6x58d-e board? I would be very grateful if you would.


Now I request from you:
The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
for WIN10
__________________________________________________
Device Manager
+
Storage Controllers
+
Standard NVM Express Controller
+
Features
+
Details
+
Hardware IDs Information
____________________________________________________
you have to give..

For example: "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809" should be something like this.









LinkCervera said:


> Great!! I'm going to test the new file right now.
> I let you know the results when I finish.
> 
> Is still not appearing in the boot section
> ...


File Reloaded.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revizyon 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Once the update is complete, please let me know.
Also, share your results and evaluations with us to help other people as well.
Finally, you can support this by adding Images.
Thank you.


----------



## LinkCervera (Oct 29, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Beautiful.
> Thanks for your feedback.
> Can you enter the Bios when the Bios Update is complete and the system reboots?
> Or;
> ...


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 29, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> *NOTES:*
> - Minor bug: R2E splash screen animation runs at an inconsistent framerate; see video.


ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME
R2E
splash screen animation freezing issue fixed
You can try it now and give me feedback.

2022/ASUS Rampage II Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## 50eurouser (Oct 29, 2022)

Any chance of an NVME mod for Gigabyte EP45-DS3R ?
NVME Drive is this ->PCI\VEN_126F&DEV_2263&SUBSYS_2263126F

BiosLink -> Bios EP45-DS3R.f11


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 29, 2022)

50eurouser said:


> Any chance of an NVME mod for Gigabyte EP45-DS3R ?
> NVME Drive is this ->PCI\VEN_126F&DEV_2263&SUBSYS_2263126F
> 
> BiosLink -> Bios EP45-DS3R.f11


@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi , if you are indeed willing to make NVMe BIOS mods for LGA775, I can keep you _very_ busy. 
Although, IMO that warrants creating a new thread.


----------



## 50eurouser (Oct 29, 2022)

Hehe I think on s775 it only matters if you have mainboard with PCIE 2.0 support. My EP45-DS3R can do x8/x8 CF/SLI and its Gen2.
*It's not that hard, got it up and running on EP45-DS3R. No need for ASM1061 SATA3 anymore


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 29, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi , if you are indeed willing to make NVMe BIOS mods for LGA775, I can keep you _very_ busy.
> Although, IMO that warrants creating a new thread.


Thank you for your interest and concern.
Of course there are modded bios I've already released for 775pin motherboards.
Opening a new thread means a lot of effort.
Is it possible?
Maybe.....
If it is demanded more, why not..
I also published modded bios files that can support NVMe SSD for 775pin external and other 1156pin, 1155pin and 1150pin motherboards.
https://xeon771to775biosmod.blogspot.com/



50eurouser said:


> Hehe I think on s775 it only matters if you have mainboard with PCIE 2.0 support. My EP45-DS3R can do x8/x8 CF/SLI and its Gen2.
> *It's not that hard, got it up and running on EP45-DS3R. No need for ASM1061 SATA3 anymore
> 
> View attachment 267754


*SUCCESSFUL RESULT*
Congratulations.


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 29, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Thank you for your interest and concern.
> Of course there are modded bios I've already released for 775pin motherboards.
> Opening a new thread means a lot of effort.
> Is it possible?
> ...


Great website - thank you


----------



## 50eurouser (Oct 30, 2022)

Another NVME mod on AMI Bios this time, mainboard is Asrock N68-S. Numbers were pretty crappy due to PCIE Gen1, like I said this OP-ROM nvme mod is good on X58/P55/AM3 etc with Gen2 support. Had to remove LAN Rom to make room for nvme one.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Oct 31, 2022)

New files have been added.

2022/ASRock X58 Deluxe3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ECS X58B-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Supermicro*

2022/Supermicro X8DTI-F NVMe SSD BIOS MOD

The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## Claudel24 (Oct 31, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Now I request from you:
> The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
> for WIN10
> __________________________________________________
> ...


Good Morning, I just installed the latest bios above and it was successful, but the computer does not load normally, it goes to the new splash screen then goes to a black screen with a single flashing curser. None of the options Tab, F12. End or Delete work they all go to the flashing curser. assistance please


----------



## LinkCervera (Oct 31, 2022)

Claudel24 said:


> Good Morning, I just installed the latest bios above and it was successful, but the computer does not load normally, it goes to the new splash screen then goes to a black screen with a single flashing curser. None of the options Tab, F12. End or Delete work they all go to the flashing curser. assistance please


I have exactly the same problem


----------



## Alcatgrot (Oct 31, 2022)

I tried on my asus rampage 2 extreme a RoHS adapter and a Samsung 980PRO and it is not seen on the bios at the start


----------



## Claudel24 (Nov 1, 2022)

LinkCervera said:


> I have exactly the same problem


Hi, what have you tried to rectify?

I think we are screwed, just went with F7 - Tab - delete and still the flashing curser


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 1, 2022)

Claudel24 said:


> Good Morning, I just installed the latest bios above and it was successful, but the computer does not load normally, it goes to the new splash screen then goes to a black screen with a single flashing curser. None of the options Tab, F12. End or Delete work they all go to the flashing curser. assistance please





LinkCervera said:


> I have exactly the same problem





Alcatgrot said:


> I tried on my asus rampage 2 extreme a RoHS adapter and a Samsung 980PRO and it is not seen on the bios at the start


What latest bios did you install?
You must specify this.
Also what are the NVMe SSD hardware IDs you are using?
You should also specify this.
This is not a modified bios, using the universal module.
For this, the bios must be UEFI supported.
After the bios update, you need to take a backup of your NVMe SSD and empty it.
Then you need to install the win 10 operating system from scratch so that boot partitions are created on your NVMe SSD.
I see none of them.
I am not a Teacher and this is not a kindergarten.
If you're still having problems, go back to your old bios.
The NVMe SSD BIOS MOD Files I have prepared are meticulously and perfectly prepared.
The probability of a problem is very low.
So far, I have prepared and published about 1000 similar files, including other motherboards.
There was no problem in any of them and users got successful results.
Here is a screenshot he sent me for @LinkCervera in the same situation:








In short, look for the problem yourself.
There may be something you missed or didn't know about.
Do a Search, google is a very good resource for this.


----------



## Claudel24 (Nov 2, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> What latest bios did you install?
> You must specify this.
> Also what are the NVMe SSD hardware IDs you are using?
> You should also specify this.
> ...





İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> What latest bios did you install?
> You must specify this.
> Also what are the NVMe SSD hardware IDs you are using?
> You should also specify this.
> ...


Thankz, I will look into the info you supplied and report back
claudel24


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 2, 2022)

New files have been added.

2022/ASRock X58 Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD

The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.

Eject the nvme driver and don't update the bios with this installed.
Reset CMOS or remove battery after bios update.
After bios update you need to backup and offload your NVMe SSD.
Then you need to reinstall the win 10 operating system from scratch so that the boot partitions are created on your NVMe SSD.
*Finally Important:*
When the Update is Finished,
Only keyboard + mouse + nvme ssd should be on the motherboard.
Other hardware and no Driver on Sata.
Install win 10 this way.
You can then use other drivers.
Thank you.


----------



## helhel (Nov 4, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Now I request from you:
> The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
> for WIN10
> __________________________________________________
> ...


Hello, Samsung 980 ssd for the p6x58d-e board.
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
Have you encountered a problem when connecting nvme ssd disk it worked in pci-e 2.0 x1 mode instead of pci-e 2.0 x4? I can not fix this problem, I tried many times to rearrange the nvme controller in different pci-e slots, but nothing helps. My pci-e slots are used only for the video card and nvme controller. Could you suggest what could be the problem?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 4, 2022)

helhel said:


> Hello, Samsung 980 ssd for the p6x58d-e board.
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
> Have you encountered a problem when connecting nvme ssd disk it worked in pci-e 2.0 x1 mode instead of pci-e 2.0 x4? I can not fix this problem, I tried many times to rearrange the nvme controller in different pci-e slots, but nothing helps. My pci-e slots are used only for the video card and nvme controller. Could you suggest what could be the problem?


Are there 2 different M.2 Adapters?
One like X4 and the other like mini X1?
If so, it may be a non-contact problem or incompatibility in the X1 M.2 Adapter input pin socket.
I tried many different combinations and had no problems.


----------



## helhel (Nov 4, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Are there 2 different M.2 Adapters?
> One like X4 and the other like mini X1?
> If so, it may be a non-contact problem or incompatibility in the X1 M.2 Adapter input pin socket.
> I tried many different combinations and had no problems.


I only have one m2 adapter. jeyi sk4. It must support x4. Do you think this is an adapter problem?


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Nov 4, 2022)

I don’t know if this can be confirmed, but I use the following to boot on my 2010 Mac Pro:
https://a.co/d/3NjUn3m
https://a.co/d/18HyahD
Apple’s final bootROM update for the 5,1 allowed for native booting to NVMe with the right adapters and drives. The above is a pretty cheap combo.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 4, 2022)

helhel said:


> I only have one m2 adapter. jeyi sk4. It must support x4. Do you think this is an adapter problem?


Yes, this could be an adapter issue.
Maybe this Video can help you.
You can also have a look at this topic.


----------



## helhel (Nov 4, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Yes, this could be an adapter issue.
> Maybe this Video can help you.
> You can also have a look at this topic.


For today about 20 times rebooted the computer with various configurations. Nothing helped. Now I decided just to restart the computer without any change and the disk started working normally. Funny moment...
In the messages above, I sent you the information that you asked for, if you update the bios for this, I will be very grateful and will definitely share the result.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 4, 2022)

helhel said:


> For today about 20 times rebooted the computer with various configurations. Nothing helped. Now I decided just to restart the computer without any change and the disk started working normally. Funny moment...
> In the messages above, I sent you the information that you asked for, if you update the bios for this, I will be very grateful and will definitely share the result.


I'm glad it worked.
Rewrite the information here and specify what you want in detail.


----------



## helhel (Nov 4, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I'm glad it worked.
> Rewrite the information here and specify what you want in detail.


Do I understand correctly that in order to be able to boot the system from an m2 disk, you need to modify the BIOS specifically for this disk? I would like to do just that.
My configuration is this:
ssd Samsung 980 MZ-V8V250BW
p6x58d-e
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 4, 2022)

helhel said:


> Do I understand correctly that in order to be able to boot the system from an m2 disk, you need to modify the BIOS specifically for this disk? I would like to do just that.
> My configuration is this:
> ssd Samsung 980 MZ-V8V250BW
> p6x58d-e
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00


Yes, you must first update the Bios from the link below.

2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
After the bios update, you need to take a backup of your NVMe SSD and empty it.
Then you need to install the win 10 operating system from scratch so that boot partitions are created on your NVMe SSD.

According to the hardware credentials you have given, the bios has already been modded.


----------



## 50eurouser (Nov 5, 2022)

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi you use the 950 PRO PCI ROM for the award bios + Hex edit the bios right? I couldn't boot into a fresh installed OS on my P45-DS3R, couldn't find the OS after a fresh installation of W10. Then I switched to an AMI Asrock N68 and it booted into W10 just fine. NVME appears just fine on P45-DS3R boot options, no other disk installed.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 5, 2022)

50eurouser said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi you use the 950 PRO PCI ROM for the award bios + Hex edit the bios right? I couldn't boot into a fresh installed OS on my P45-DS3R, couldn't find the OS after a fresh installation of W10. Then I switched to an AMI Asrock N68 and it booted into W10 just fine. NVME appears just fine on P45-DS3R boot options, no other disk installed.


For Award bios mod, file checksum is very important.
Try reformatting the Nvme SSD drive from scratch.
When the Windows Driver selection screen comes up;
Open Command Prompt with Shift+F10.
diskpart
list disk
sel disk X (X is your NVMe SSD)
clean
convert MBR
exit
The Windows Driver selection screen should appear again.
Just make sure it's NVME SSD Drive.
Proceed without any action.
It will automatically format the drive and create partitions to boot.
If you get an Error, reboot the system and try to install it again without using the "Diskpart" commands.

An additional information:
I created this thread for X58/1366 pin systems.
You can also open a new thread for 775pin yourself.
My request from you is that the topic does not get messed up, please..



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New file have been added.



New file have been added.

*FOXCONN*

2022/Foxconn Bloodrage NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 7, 2022)

New file have been added.

2022/Foxconn Bloodrage NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASRock X58 Extreme3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T SE NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Biostar TPower X58A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi there,

Thank you İsmailTPC_Hastanesi for your work, I have
a Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME motherboard, I installed the bios but I couldn't read my nVME.
Should I change something in the bios?
I have an nVME Miron MTFDHBA512TDV.

And this adapter: Adapter


Thank you


I finally succeeded by disconnecting the other hard drives.
But I can't install windows on the disk because I have this message: make sure disk controller is enabled in bios


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 10, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you İsmailTPC_Hastanesi for your work, I have
> a Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME motherboard, I installed the bios but I couldn't read my nVME.
> ...


The bios files of these motherboards are not UEFI supported and universal module cannot be added.
I actually mentioned this in the thread.
Also, many thanks for your feedback.
I need more information about this motherboard here..
Because I don't have this motherboard and I hope you will help me and us.
Now I request from you:
The NVME SSD drive you have or are considering purchasing.
for WIN10
__________________________________________________
Device Manager
+
Storage Controllers
+
Standard NVM Express Controller
+
Features
+
Details
+
Hardware IDs Information
____________________________________________________
you have to give..

For example: "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A809" should be something like this.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you so much İsmailTPC_Hastanesi , I can verify that your bios for the p6t deluxe works without any error that i can see and my nvme shows up on boot drive .my question is that i have refined installed on a separate ssd using it to boot windows 11 from the nvme Does anyone know how to rebuild the boot files easily on the nvme without reinstalling windows completely?
thanks in advance Mark.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 13, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback and verification of nvme ssd bios update.
Would you like to share this with us with desktop and bios screenshots?
I did not fully understand your question.
If I understood correctly, you have installed WIN11 on another SSD and you want to transfer the Boot files to the NVME SSD.
Then why don't you try installing to the NVME SSD?
NVME SSD only.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 13, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Thanks for your feedback and verification of nvme ssd bios update.
> Would you like to share this with us with desktop and bios screenshots?
> I did not fully understand your question.
> If I understood correctly, you have installed WIN11 on another SSD and you want to transfer the Boot files to the NVME SSD.
> ...


Please ignore my above post, I do believe i need to run my system as it is, i currently have the rEFInd boot manager installed on an a sata ssd to emulate an EFI bios so that windows 11 will run on it. i do believe that windows 10 will still run on a legacy bios . but just for fun i will attempt to install windows 11 straight to nvme
The rEFInd Boot Manager​


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 13, 2022)

New file have been added.

2022/DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6-A NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ECS X58B-A3 SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Foxconn Bloodrage GTI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/MSI Big Bang-XPower NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## MachineLearning (Nov 13, 2022)

Mark12r said:


> Please ignore my above post, I do believe i need to run my system as it is, i currently have the rEFInd boot manager installed on an a sata ssd to emulate an EFI bios so that windows 11 will run on it. i do believe that windows 10 will still run on a legacy bios . but just for fun i will attempt to install windows 11 straight to nvme
> The rEFInd Boot Manager​


Try using Clonezilla to image the Win11 installation over to your NVMe. (Or create an image backup of the Win11 to restore to NVMe). This may not work, but it's an idea.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 13, 2022)

Again, i would like to say thank you!!
this old girl is still my favorite, i just want to see how long i can keep her going, she still preforms incredibly well!!
and just to clarify, i have a sata ssd that boots rEFInd that emulates a EUFI bios Wich then allows windows 11 to boot and run from the Nvme drive.
as you can see on the sys info page that it thinks its running UEFI bios


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 15, 2022)

Mark12r said:


> Again, i would like to say thank you!!
> this old girl is still my favorite, i just want to see how long i can keep her going, she still preforms incredibly well!!
> and just to clarify, i have a sata ssd that boots rEFInd that emulates a EUFI bios Wich then allows windows 11 to boot and run from the Nvme drive.
> as you can see on the sys info page that it thinks its running UEFI bios


Thank you very much for your feedback.
In this way, you both helped me by showing me my mistakes and also giving encouragement to other people.
You are a sincere and benevolent person.
I hope other people do as well.
Now;
I have corrected my mistake and I am giving you a new link.
Can you update the bios again?


2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you for the kind compliments  I will definitely install your latest bios!! Let you know shortly. This weekend I’m going to attempt to install rEFInd onto the Nvme so it will natively boot from it, starting rEFInd  then the OS so that no sata drive will be required witch if it works will be awesome and Easier to run windows 11 and completely run from the Nvme



Mark12r said:


> Thank you for the kind compliments  I will definitely install your latest bios!! Let you know shortly. This weekend I’m going to attempt to install rEFInd onto the Nvme so it will natively boot from it, starting rEFInd  then the OS so that no sata drive will be required witch if it works will be awesome and Easier to run windows 11 and completely run from the Nvme



the last bios bricked motherboard, please remove so no one else downloads.
luckily, I have an eeprom programmer.
i would happily try another bios for you, what you are doing is pretty amazing!!!
and again thankyou


----------



## MachineLearning (Nov 16, 2022)

Mark12r said:


> Thank you for the kind compliments  I will definitely install your latest bios!! Let you know shortly. This weekend I’m going to attempt to install rEFInd onto the Nvme so it will natively boot from it, starting rEFInd  then the OS so that no sata drive will be required witch if it works will be awesome and Easier to run windows 11 and completely run from the Nvme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small tip - I have heard good things about AsProgrammer, NeoProgrammer, and SiberiaProg for eeprom.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 16, 2022)

OMG, my apologies i feel like a complete idiot!! this whole time i thought that windows 11 had to be run in EFI with no exemption not realizing it runs on legacy as well.
sorry guys was just trying to help.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 16, 2022)

Mark12r said:


> Thank you for the kind compliments  I will definitely install your latest bios!! Let you know shortly. This weekend I’m going to attempt to install rEFInd onto the Nvme so it will natively boot from it, starting rEFInd  then the OS so that no sata drive will be required witch if it works will be awesome and Easier to run windows 11 and completely run from the Nvme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, I'm so sorry.
My fault.
I heeded your warning and immediately removed the file.
SmallLogos Module had a problem before and I fixed it but I forgot because I tried so hard in the past..
But that's okay.. I went through my old files and finally found the problem.
Now I'm asking you again..
Can you flash my new file?
Having Eeprom Programmer relieved me.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12pIcZ_ElPgeyrwklq2-C7XeQNlPDkHNp/view

New file have been added.

2022/ASUS P6T WS Professional NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 17, 2022)

Hello ismailTPC_Hastanesi , please take down the above bios, mobo bricked. just to make sure there was nothing wrong with my mobo i reinstalled the file you have on the first page of this forum, and all went well. Only error that i can see is the one you pointed out initially (just the intel logo and please press delete) other than that it's great.
again,I am willing to try anything you wish to test on this mobo


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 17, 2022)

Mark12r said:


> Hello ismailTPC_Hastanesi , please take down the above bios, mobo bricked. just to make sure there was nothing wrong with my mobo i reinstalled the file you have on the first page of this forum, and all went well. Only error that i can see is the one you pointed out initially (just the intel logo and please press delete) other than that it's great.
> again,I am willing to try anything you wish to test on this mobo


I wrote a private message, did you read it?


----------



## donbobka (Nov 18, 2022)

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi first of all, thank you for your work.

my question is: does this firmware support i7 950?
I flashed my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) but after post screen it stuck with black screen and blinking cursor. Even can’t enter bios. Have to use backup bios to return it to life.
I also tried to flash Regeneration bios and it works well


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 18, 2022)

donbobka said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi first of all, thank you for your work.
> 
> my question is: does this firmware support i7 950?
> I flashed my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) but after post screen it stuck with black screen and blinking cursor. Even can’t enter bios. Have to use backup bios to return it to life.
> I also tried to flash Regeneration bios and it works well


This bios file has been tried by others and the problem does not appear.











In short, look for the problem yourself.
There may be something you missed or didn't know about.

Fixed some unwanted bugs in the bios splash screen after applying ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD to @Mark12r's motherboard.
Corrections Made:
Removed the prominent intel logo from the POST screen.
Removed unnecessary POST Message Information.
I thank him for supporting me in my work here.



Mark12r said:


> Hello ismailTPC_Hastanesi , please take down the above bios, mobo bricked. just to make sure there was nothing wrong with my mobo i reinstalled the file you have on the first page of this forum, and all went well. Only error that i can see is the one you pointed out initially (just the intel logo and please press delete) other than that it's great.
> again,I am willing to try anything you wish to test on this mobo


Fixed some unwanted bugs in the bios splash screen after applying ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD to @Mark12r's motherboard.
Corrections Made:
Removed the prominent intel logo from the POST screen.
Removed unnecessary POST Message Information.
I thank him for supporting me in my work here.

Fixed some unwanted bugs in the bios splash screen after applying ASUS P6T Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD to @Mark12r's motherboard.
Corrections Made:
Removed the prominent intel logo from the POST screen.
Removed unnecessary POST Message Information.
I thank him for supporting me in my work here.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 19, 2022)

Hey guys just wanted to say thank you to İsmailTPC_Hastanesi for all his hard work and efforts  it’s truly appreciated he is a perfectionist   My old girl loves what he has done I’ll include a few pics of her with a fresh install of windows 11 pro.


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 20, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The bios files of these motherboards are not UEFI supported and universal module cannot be added.
> I actually mentioned this in the thread.
> Also, many thanks for your feedback.
> I need more information about this motherboard here..
> ...


Thank you for the answer, I have 2 motherboards and I have the same problem on both with the same Nvme (Micron MTFDHBA512TDV)

for GA Ex58-Extreme:
PCIVEN_80868DEV_FIAS&SUBSYS_390A8086&REV_03
PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A5&SUBSYS_390A8086
PCINVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_010802
PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_0108

and for the GA EX58A-UDR3 Rev 2.0 same thing

Thanks


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 20, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Thank you for the answer, I have 2 motherboards and I have the same problem on both with the same Nvme (Micron MTFDHBA512TDV)
> 
> for GA Ex58-Extreme:
> PCIVEN_80868DEV_FIAS&SUBSYS_390A8086&REV_03
> ...


There are different drivers in the hardware credential you provided and this is not like micron nvme ssd.
Now can you give me screenshots like in the image below?

"PCI/VEN_152D&DEV_0583" My guess should be like this but I don't know.


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 20, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> There are different drivers in the hardware credential you provided and this is not like micron nvme ssd.
> Now can you give me screenshots like in the image below?
> 
> "PCI/VEN_152D&DEV_0583" My guess should be like this but I don't know.


Ok thank you

Screenshots for EX58A-UD3R rev 2.0 and yes sorry it's intel SSDPEKKF256G7L.


----------



## donbobka (Nov 20, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> This bios file has been tried by others and the problem does not appear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still trying to resolve my issue: I reformatted disk(tried mbr,gpt), installed ubuntu using old bios, but it still doesn't work with modified bios. What I found is that when I remove nvme then everything starts fine.
Also, everything starts fine when I insert currently not supported by your bios nvme. But of course, I can't boot from nvme.

My main NVME is Samsung 960 pro = *PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
My second NVME is ADATA xpg sx8200 pro = *PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201*
I suspect that maybe it's problem with my Samsung 960 pro (maybe incompatible nvme firmware)? Could you please add *PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201*?

UPDATE: I disabled all devices in "Integrated peripherals" menu and it started successfully + I see my Samsung nvme in boot menu


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 21, 2022)

New file have been added.

2022/DFI LANParty JR X58-T3H6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/DFI LANParty UT X58-T3eH8 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
The bios files I prepared have not been tested.
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.



hanaouesso said:


> Ok thank you
> 
> Screenshots for EX58A-UD3R rev 2.0 and yes sorry it's intel SSDPEKKF256G7L.
> View attachment 270946


If you could provide the Hardware credentials of the Micron NVMe SSD you are using, I might be able to help you.
But the information provided is insufficient. Thanks for your feedback anyway.



donbobka said:


> I am still trying to resolve my issue: I reformatted disk(tried mbr,gpt), installed ubuntu using old bios, but it still doesn't work with modified bios. What I found is that when I remove nvme then everything starts fine.
> Also, everything starts fine when I insert currently not supported by your bios nvme. But of course, I can't boot from nvme.
> 
> My main NVME is Samsung 960 pro = *PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
> ...


Glad you fixed the issue and thanks for your feedback.
Could you please provide Bios Screenshots showing "Integrated peripherals"?
Also, I would appreciate it more if there are screenshots showing Desktop other data information.


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 21, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New file have been added.
> 
> 2022/DFI LANParty JR X58-T3H6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/DFI LANParty UT X58-T3eH8 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


It’s not micron it’s intel SSDPEKKF256G7L the micron has overheated and is Hs and the hardware id : 
PCIVEN_80868DEV_FIAS&SUBSYS_390A8086&REV_03
PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A5&SUBSYS_390A8086
PCINVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_010802
PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_0108


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 21, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> It’s not micron it’s intel SSDPEKKF256G7L the micron has overheated and is Hs and the hardware id :
> PCIVEN_80868DEV_FIAS&SUBSYS_390A8086&REV_03
> PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A5&SUBSYS_390A8086
> PCINVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_010802
> PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A58CC_0108


Is this for 2 motherboards only?
GA EX58-Extreme
GA EX58A-UDR3 Rev 2.0
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
*GA EX58A-UDR3 Rev 2.0 I *haven't prepared this yet.
Edit:
*GA EX58A-UDR3 Rev 2.0 *
Also, there is no such motherboard.
Can you give the motherboard official bios link?

Is the image below the right Nvme SSD drive for you?

Intel 512GB Pro 6000p Series-SSDPEKKF256G7L
*"PCIVEN_8086&DEV_F1A5"*


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 21, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Est-ce pour 2 cartes mères uniquement ?
> GA EX58-Extreme
> GA EX58A-UDR3 Rev 2.0
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD *(TEST OK)*
> ...


Thank you for your reply, it’s this bios: Bios
And this motherboard : GA
And yes this is the good nvme

edit:
I just saw my error I added an "e" I installed the bios for the GA-X58A ud3r rev 2.0 card.
But I have the same problem when installing windows.
I converted the disk to mbr but still the same.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 22, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Thank you for your reply, it’s this bios: Bios
> And this motherboard : GA
> And yes this is the good nvme


Yes, now the correct information has arrived.
You wrote "EX58A-UD3R rev 2.0".
But Honestly Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) It had to be.
It should have been "X" not "EX".
I have released the bios for this motherboard and now I need to refactor.
I will try to prepare as soon as possible.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 22, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Thank you for your reply, it’s this bios: Bios
> And this motherboard : GA
> And yes this is the good nvme
> 
> ...


New Updated BIOS Files are ready.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## donbobka (Nov 22, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Glad you fixed the issue and thanks for your feedback.
> Could you please provide Bios Screenshots showing "Integrated peripherals"?
> Also, I would appreciate it more if there are screenshots showing Desktop other data information.



I currently have only linux installed, but here it is. It's initially was installed through clover usb drive with GPT/UEFI, but I converted it to MBR/Legacy. And now it starting without clover!

The main thing that must be disabled in "Integrated peripherals" is all GSATA Controllers 6/7 and 8/9 (without nvme card installed to be able to enter into bios). Not sure about eSATA controller, but also better to disable it.

Thank you.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 23, 2022)

donbobka said:


> I currently have only linux installed, but here it is. It's initially was installed through clover usb drive with GPT/UEFI, but I converted it to MBR/Legacy. And now it starting without clover!
> 
> The main thing that must be disabled in "Integrated peripherals" is all GSATA Controllers 6/7 and 8/9 (without nvme card installed to be able to enter into bios). Not sure about eSATA controller, but also better to disable it.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for your feedback.
You shared the screenshots that I requested and that's why you helped me and others.
You will probably use this motherboard with NVMe SSD for another 5-10 years. Who knows?
You can share more information and pictures if you want.


----------



## hanaouesso (Nov 23, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New Updated BIOS Files are ready.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


Thanks for all that work !
I tried different settings in the bios but always this message when installing windows. And no NVME detection in the bios.
I disabled all onboard devices, enabled AHCI..
Maybe if I update the nvme firmware?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 23, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Thanks for all that work !
> I tried different settings in the bios but always this message when installing windows. And no NVME detection in the bios.
> I disabled all onboard devices, enabled AHCI..
> Maybe if I update the nvme firmware?


Can you take a picture of the Bios boot menu options with the NVMe SSD installed on the motherboard?
It should definitely appear according to the hardware credentials you provided.
In case of operating system installation, if the driver selection and installation process does not take place, maybe you can solve the problem with the diskpart method.
Frankly, I did my best and expected successful results.
I believe this issue may be a minor overlooked setting or application error..
Thanks for our feedback though.


----------



## Mark12r (Nov 24, 2022)

Which version of windows are you trying to install? 10 or 11, reason for asking is that windows 11 requires gpt partition and will not see Nvme but to get around this use Rufus to make installation usb of windows 11 and select MBR partition and remove the requirements for rpm and cpu checks. Can say this method works flawlessly, if you use Rufus don’t download the latest version because they removed the windows installation modification. You can use rufus 3.17 3.18 but not the latest 3.20

Hope this may help


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 25, 2022)

New Updated BIOS Files are ready.

2022/ASRock X58 Extreme6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Foxconn Renaissance II NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## OGXboxDEV62 (Nov 26, 2022)

Possible to bios mod dell poweredge r710 lga 1366 bios found here? Link: https://www.dell.com/support/home/e...0f4yy&oscode=biosa&productcode=poweredge-r710


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 27, 2022)

*First off all – A very big thank you @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi for your work and findings.*

I wanted to write this “novel” for weeks now  Also to show my respect to you as well.

I must admit that I did not used one of your BIOSs for my *GA-EX58-EXTREME*. I like to mod things for myself understanding what and why things happened. But I want to share my experiences and findings during my tests here. And as I have some experiences in CBROM and HEX modding I took the change to build my own BIOS from scratch (again…) .

Nevertheless – The/Your Idea to use the original Samsung 950 Pro OPROM (or better to say – a part of it) was the key to a long-lasting question to get NVMe (without legacy OPROM) bootable without nasty (in my opinion) Clover/Duet-Refind solutions.

There are some older discussions on WIN-RAID forum which you may know already. They are providing exactly this OPROM you are using as base as well. But no one tried to add it as PCI ROM as you did. And one just tried to simply adjusts the VEN/DEV code in HEX of OPROM. There was a try but this was only for some old UEFI BIOSs.

This is exactly the same uncompressed OPROM (only Legacy BIOS) you are using for 144D_A802.BIN (file SM950Pro.rar -> 950Pro.bin)
https://winraid.level1techs.com/t/experimental-nvme-option-rom/32528/82

And this maybe was the original source were a guy extracted the full 950 pro OPROM from using a Linux system – This contains both (as far as I see): The Legacy Part and the UEFI driver. If we compare HEX code with 144D_A802.BIN or 950Pro.bin with the image.rom this is quite obvious (file image.zip -> image.rom)
https://winraid.level1techs.com/t/samsung-nvme-legacy-boot-rom-present-on-950-pro/32347/11

Some users already reported here in your thread a main key to understand or/and get your trick to work: It’s to disable (if needed) some integrated peripherals – Better to say their OPROMs/ROMs! It looks like that those old boards cannot load that much OPROMs at the same time. Maybe simply the limit of Chipsets or general board designs. Maybe also the OPROM load ordered has an influence here – But this was not further tested. In addition, the PCIe lanes and their sharing design has an influence here…

I noticed that during my test as well. I have my Win10 on a Samsung 950 Pro (with the famous bootable OPROM) and two OEM Samsungs in addition: SM951 (144D_A802) and SM961 (144D_A804) – both without OPROM. I addition 6 HDDs/SSDs mounted at ICH10R SATA in AHCI-Mode. The 2x JMicron JMB322 on my board sucks – I deactivated them long time ago. They gave me high DPC Latency spikes all the time. For additional drives I moved to a Marvell 88SE9230 chipset driven Digitus DS-30104-1 card years ago.

For all my test I removed at first every drive except of my 950 Pro and SM951 or SM961. Here both are recognized by BIOS – But adding again one HDD (AHCI) to one SATA ICH10R port the SM951 or SM961 disappears in BIOS. So I guess the added OPROMs cross path with the AHCI module – But only if more than one NVMe are in the system. Removing my 950 Pro (having only SM951 or SM961 build in) all 6 drives (AHCI) and one NVMe are possible again.
BUT: Using the IDE mode for the 6x SATA ICH10R ports makes it possible to run both! The 950 Pro and SM951 or SM961 – And all 6x SATA devices are shown as well (IDE).
All in all – Playing with AHCI and IDE and/or the deactivation of other OPROMs/ROMs (aka integrated peripherals) could do the trick! But be aware of switching from IDE to ACHI if your system was installed originally in IDE Mode – this can brick your Win installation – But this is another story…

*Base BIOS was F13U – The last available on old German jzelectronic forum (not fully available anymore in the meantime):*

- Serial ATA AHCI BIOS, Version iSrc 1.20E (the available 2.00h does NOT work)
- Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v11.6.0.1702
- JMicron PCI Express to SATAII HOST Controller ROM v1.08.01
- Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.66 PXE+RPL
- Q-Flash Utility v2.24
- New Logo for Main & Backup BIOS
- BIOS Version Mod from F13u to F13x
- BIOS Date Mod to 11/11/2022
- MICROCODE re-edit/correction to latest available
- NVMe ROMs for Samsung 144D_A802, A804, A808, A809, A822
- SLIC 2.1 mod GIGABYTE via SSV3 + ACPITBL at End

*To All – To mod your BIOS for yourself should only be done if you really know what you are doing. And maybe only if your board has a dual BIOS for fail save booting if main BIOS was messed up. Or you are able to program/flash your bios chip externally.*

Some pictures for your pleasure  – I tried to add them in a more or less logical order.


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 28, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> There are some older discussions on WIN-RAID forum which you may know already. They are providing exactly this OPROM you are using as base as well. But no one tried to add it as PCI ROM as you did. And one just tried to simply adjusts the VEN/DEV code in HEX of OPROM. There was a try but this was only for some old UEFI BIOSs.


OK - I have to correct myself a bit 
There is a user (called "Dagal") whos doing literally the same currently in WIN-RAID Forum. Quite interesting as well - Especially his findings/estimations regarding PCIe lanes/PCIe slots etc. which goes in the same direction... This discussion there is also not that old....
https://winraid.level1techs.com/t/experimental-nvme-option-rom/32528/87  -  Scroll up and down...


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 28, 2022)

I loved the novel you wrote.
Your ideas are like a translator for my thoughts.
There is nothing more satisfying than accomplishing something with your own efforts.
Some like to use ready made.
Others make the effort to prepare it and want others to use it.
The difference between the two is that one is lazy and the other likes it.
I understand you very well.
Unfortunately, those of us who do work like in this thread don't get much love and support.
Because we are a kind of hindrance to the new generation motherboard purchase frenzy.
Anyway, this is actually the truth of the matter.
But some people (like Us) like to tinker with things.
It's in our soul.
You can never buy the pleasure of this job with money.
As a result;
I appreciate your work and look forward to the continuation.
I've shared my PCI OpRom module work on a RUS forum before, but obviously it didn't work for them or they didn't like me.
It doesn't matter to me.
I have encountered similar opinions and stances before.
But in the end they give up and say "Yes you are right"..
It shouldn't be like this.
"You Can't Kill Ideas and Thoughts"


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 29, 2022)

New Updated BIOS Files are ready.

2022/ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R (Revision 1.6/1.7) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.



fluffi444 said:


> *First off all – A very big thank you @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi for your work and findings.*
> 
> I wanted to write this “novel” for weeks now  Also to show my respect to you as well.
> 
> ...


Legacy bios builds of Gigabyte motherboards use Award BIOS.
I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P that has been bugging me.
Here is a semi-*modded bios file*.
Can you review the module content of this and add the NVMe SSD Module again?
Just a recommendation.
Thank you.


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 29, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Legacy bios builds of Gigabyte motherboards use Award BIOS.
> I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P that has been bugging me.
> Here is a semi-*modded bios file*.
> Can you review the module content of this and add the NVMe SSD Module again?
> ...


Sure  As it looks like you only updated the RAID Module to 10.1.0.1008 - Right? Last classical RAID ROM is v11.2.0.1527 (Recomended by Master Fernando of Win-Raid).
But anyway 10.1.0.1008 should work as well. Original has 8.9.1.1002 installed...

Would you pls let me know what the issues are with your BIOS Version? Up to now I just took a short view into it and compared the PCI ROMs with its original...
ex58ud4p.BIN seams to be original as well...

This Bios has a nasty uncompressed "NoCompress Part" at the end  - but there are ways to add it back as original, as well.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 29, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Sure  As it looks like you only updated the RAID Module to 10.1.0.1008 - Right? Last classical RAID ROM is v11.2.0.1527 (Recomended by Master Fernando of Win-Raid).
> But anyway 10.1.0.1008 should work as well. Original has 8.9.1.1002 installed...
> 
> Would you pls let me know what the issues are with your BIOS Version? Up to now I just took a short view into it and compared the PCI ROMs with its original...
> ...


No The bios file I gave the link belongs to @Regeneration.
*The main worksheet is here.*
I haven't even touched the PCI auxiliary add-on modules.
In Nvme SSD modding I just add NVMe Modules and update bios dates.
GA-EX58-UD4P bios file module sorting and compression technique seemed to me to be made differently and after a bit of work, the one you mentioned.
Like "NoCompress Part"
and I saw that there are 1-2 more modules like this.
Were you able to extract this module without breaking the checksum?
Additionally, what is your opinion on adding this module and others again?
I was just wondering about this.


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 30, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Were you able to extract this module without breaking the checksum?
> Additionally, what is your opinion on adding this module and others again?
> I was just wondering about this.


Ahh OK - got you... Didn't remember that you use that collection from User Regeneration as base (who updated microcodes and the RAID ROM).

Try this - If this works we can talk about the procedure - As the Board EX58UD4P has also DualBios it should be save to try - But whom do I'm saying this  
EX58UD4PMOD2.14P.ZIP
I just added the NVMe ROMs (taken from your last GA-EX58-UD3R BIOS) and reorganized all to original order - Everything else (Bios date etc) was not modded.
For me it looks OK and passed CRC check in awardtool - only main ex58ud4p.BIN reports FF but this is OK and happens to all X58 GB Bios I saw.

*To All Others - Please wait for İsmailTPC_Hastanesi's confirmation before you try this.*


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 30, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Sure  As it looks like you only updated the RAID Module to 10.1.0.1008 - Right? Last classical RAID ROM is v11.2.0.1527 (Recomended by Master Fernando of Win-Raid).
> But anyway 10.1.0.1008 should work as well. Original has 8.9.1.1002 installed...
> 
> Would you pls let me know what the issues are with your BIOS Version? Up to now I just took a short view into it and compared the PCI ROMs with its original...
> ...



Some BIOSes have a filesize limit for PCI ROM modules.

If you update RAID ROM, sometimes existing arrays will not be detected anymore.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 30, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Some BIOSes have a filesize limit for PCI ROM modules.
> 
> If you update RAID ROM, sometimes existing arrays will not be detected anymore.


It's true that each module has a File Size limit.
The criterion here is the checksum in the bios file size sum.
But if you start editing or adding like oversize starting from PCI modules, it will not work even if the Bios file aggregation robustness is correct.
Then I think the string lines should be recast starting from the System Module from the very beginning.
In this way, there will be no problems with reading the bios and invoking the module sort command.
Because each of the lh5 compressed modules in the bios file configuration assigns an identity to the other module that will follow.
In this way, each module knows the calling commands in its content.


fluffi444 said:


> Ahh OK - got you... Didn't remember that you use that collection from User Regeneration as base (who updated microcodes and the RAID ROM).
> 
> Try this - If this works we can talk about the procedure - As the Board EX58UD4P has also DualBios it should be save to try - But whom do I'm saying this
> EX58UD4PMOD2.14P.ZIP
> ...


Thank you for your work.
I will compare the file.
But I don't have this motherboard.


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 30, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> ...
> I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P that has been bugging me.
> ...


OK - thought you have GA-EX58-UD4P Borad - But you meant only the BIOS...  Now it's clear.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Nov 30, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> This Bios has a nasty uncompressed "NoCompress Part" at the end  - but there are ways to add it back as original, as well.


When I want to extract the "NoCompress Part" Module
I get a "can't read" warning.
How did you extract this module?
I'm not talking about Overwriting this Module without Extracting.
I'm asking this because it is very troublesome to extract or replace such unknown modules.
By the way, when I look at the contents of the file, everything looks normal.
Thank you.


----------



## fluffi444 (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes - this is not easy/obvious - And at the end not confiremd until someone tested that BIOS on an GA-EX58-UD4P Board...
_"I'm not talking about Overwriting this Module without Extracting."   _Yes - I know... Mostly not a good idea!

I guess the are two options (from which I tried the *first one *with the file EX58UD4PMOD2.14P.ZIP

1) As this in uncompresse -lh0 I cut part out of compresses BIOS with HEX editor (HxD). Modules are beginning two digits in front of - from -lh0 and this End before the first Y (FF).
This part was saved in a file UTS64K.BIN.
Then I release the "NoCompress" part normally - CBROM <BIOS> /NOCOMPRESS release.
UTS64K.BIN was pushed after every thing else was re-added to BIOS with CBROM <BIOS> /GROUP25 UTS64K.BIN (yes -with GROUP25 - did not work with NOCOMPRESS)
CBROM push this into BIOS without compression.

2.) *Second Option* is to try *CBROM115.exe* (Asus Release). With this it was *possible to extract*, release and re-add the UTS64K.BIN with NOCOMPRESS.
BUT - I noticed that after extraction the file was not completly filled with 00 as it should be (I guess)... Or was in the BIOS you provided.
I guess I could be a good idea to fill the file with 00 completly before re-adding it.
But this way there is something different after re-adding it - Look in HEX code after UTS64K.BIN - This is part missing $UL_TPM$ (maybe only something temporary UL_TPM -> Upload temp?).
Anyway - I made seconds ago (while writing) the second test as well with CBROM115 extracted UTS64K.BIN (and filled with 00).
So in this file it only a test if this works - no NVMe mod inside...
EX58UD4P.zip

*All in All we need a tester for both - Otherwise its hard to prove if this all works

Here are some interesting links:*








						Gigabyte option rom modding, a challenge to all of us.
					

HI Guys, here is challenge. I have a EP45-DQ6. Thinking about how to upgrade its Intel AHCI rom to 1.20E, Intel Raid rom to 8.91.1002. However, CBROM...




					forums.mydigitallife.net
				



Read YEN's Posting at end he wrote "*I have used cbrom115 therefore.....that UTS64K.BIN data is used to prevent modding and AFAIK not needed at all"*
OR/AND
https://axe.rs/forum/threads/mod-bios-mod.8194/  (use google translator - so did I)

*Another Idea (may the best...)*
I tried to play with this strange $UL_TPM$ - And this time I cut from $UL_TPM$ to the end. This can be added with CBROM <BIOS> /NOCOMPRESS UTS64K.BIN
UTS64K.BIN or this one UTS64K_2.BIN
After using this - Original ROM (from you) and new released and re-added with UTS64K.BIN - looks OK (via HEX compare)

*But thats all - otherwise I out of Ideas *


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 1, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Yes - this is not easy/obvious - And at the end not confiremd until someone tested that BIOS on an GA-EX58-UD4P Board...
> _"I'm not talking about Overwriting this Module without Extracting."   _Yes - I know... Mostly not a good idea!
> 
> I guess the are two options (from which I tried the *first one *with the file EX58UD4PMOD2.14P.ZIP
> ...


Thanks for your efforts and comments.
Nice and detailed explanation.
Extracting modules with the 1-option HEX editor application you mentioned is positive, but it is very important to know where the module starts and where it ends. You already tried to explain.
Second Option, I hadn't tried CBROM115.exe (Asus Edition) but now I see it's ok for this bios file.
Good job.
Because this may not work well for every Award bios.
Also, Award bios editor can be used, which can give missing file information for some modules.
I see that you have done a great job and you have stated your warnings.
It came to mind to open a new thread.
For example NVMe SSD Support for 775,1156,1155 and 1150 pin motherboards.
But I can't do this because I'm too busy.
But I can help, contribute whenever I have time.
What do you say?
Just a suggestion.
Thanks for everything


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 1, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Second Option, I hadn't tried CBROM115.exe (Asus Edition) but now I see it's ok for this bios file.
> Good job.
> Because this may not work well for every Award bios.


Yes - I normaly use CBROM198fixed.exe (modded Version from Modfreakz) and CBROM155.exe (in the meantime only for NCPUCODE.BIN adjustments) - Came across this CBROM115.exe digging for a UTS64K.BIN solution - A bit of a mess with all those Versions. I habe a bigger collection of CBROMs - but never used most of them. 
btw: Modfreaks proveded a nice Collection of *.bat files for modding AWARD Bios (this includes his CBROM198fixed.exe) - And *.bat files adjusted for his GA-MA790FXT-UD5P.
But I never used them - Have my own bat stuff. And the GA-EX58-EXT is quite easy to de/re/compress compared to others.



> Also, Award bios editor can be used, which can give missing file information for some modules.


Good point. I know Awd Bios Editor but didn't used it often. And if ONLY for extracting. Everything else mess things up. But you know this for sure.
Btw: I guess this part $UL_TPM$ was added indeed as extract protection! If you add a uncpompressed block without it - later versions of CBROM can extract NOCOMPRESS as usual. Has this block (same total size) an $UL_TPM$ at the beginning - NOCOMPRESS extraction fails with "cant read".
Maybe: TPM = _Trusted Platform Module ? _



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> For example NVMe SSD Support for 775,1156,1155 and 1150 pin motherboards.
> But I can't do this because I'm too busy.
> But I can help, contribute whenever I have time.
> What do you say?


Understandable - I know how much time such an project can cost. Years ago I was active in modding scene of specific samsung android phones and TVs and provided a few how-to's. But thats all over and I reduced my modding activities to the minimun and only if the time and real life will allow that...   Actually I stopped all activities. Untill you came up with your thread  

For specific topcis I'm willing to help. I like to dig deep into problems - But a complete support thread for (to me) unknown BIOS/Boards providing modded BIOS for everyone would be way too much...
Sorry!



> UTS64K.BIN or this one UTS64K_2.BIN


I took file _2 offline - after all (and chross checking with Award Bios Editor) UTS64K.BIN should be the the full working file addable via NOCOMPRESS as usual.
And a working extract protection afterwards. If this is needed at all - But who knows


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 2, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Untill you came up with your thread


That's it... That's what's beautiful and convenient.
Because the reason he suggested this to you, what I have, why did he summon you here?
So why?
In my first message to you, "Your ideas are like the translator of my thoughts."
I wrote something like this.


fluffi444 said:


> For specific topcis I'm willing to help. I like to dig deep into problems - But a complete support thread for (to me) unknown BIOS/Boards providing modded BIOS for everyone would be way too much...
> Sorry!


Dealing with modding and software coding is like a pastime for me.
I'm sure the same goes for you.
I asked you because I know this.
Of course, we all have a business life and expectations.
Just like your situation, the lack of time or free time applies to me as well.
Isn't this business fun anyway?
I'm not forcing anyone and I don't let anyone force me.
So I'm in control.
The most troublesome task here will be NVMe bios modding for 775 and 1156 pin motherboards.
For 1155 and 1150 pin motherboards, not much effort is needed.
You surely know this.
In addition, dealing with software issues also increases our skills and learning new techniques that we have not encountered before.
However, if your ideas do not change, of course, it should be respected.


----------



## MachineLearning (Dec 2, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> That's it... That's what's beautiful and convenient.
> Because the reason he suggested this to you, what I have, why did he summon you here?
> So why?
> In my first message to you, "Your ideas are like the translator of my thoughts."
> ...


I am useless for bios modding. Software, is not my skill. However, I have multiple 775 and 1156 boards to help you validate BIOSes. 
If you do decide to make a thread - please let me know, since I am happy to help where I can.
I have huge respect to your talent and determination to tackle these things.


----------



## hanaouesso (Dec 2, 2022)

Hello everyone, sorry for the late reply.
I tried different bios settings, but still the same.
I tried with another NVME and the windows installation works fine but after restarting the installation there is the message "disk boot failure"

Here is a photo of the hard drive and the hardware identifications

Thanks again


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 2, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> Hello everyone, sorry for the late reply.
> I tried different bios settings, but still the same.
> I tried with another NVME and the windows installation works fine but after restarting the installation there is the message "disk boot failure"
> 
> ...



@donbobka He gave information about solving the problem as below.
Also try putting NVMe SSD Drive first.
Or,
Only get the NVMe SSD Drive Installed on the motherboard.
There should be no drives in the SATA connections.
Never do cloning.
Reinstall from scratch in MBR format.
I hope you know the "Diskpart" drive formatting commands.







donbobka said:


> I am still trying to resolve my issue: I reformatted disk(tried mbr,gpt), installed ubuntu using old bios, but it still doesn't work with modified bios. What I found is that when I remove nvme then everything starts fine.
> Also, everything starts fine when I insert currently not supported by your bios nvme. But of course, I can't boot from nvme.
> 
> My main NVME is Samsung 960 pro = *PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*
> ...





donbobka said:


> UPDATE: I disabled all devices in "Integrated peripherals" menu and it started successfully + I see my Samsung nvme in boot menu


In addition:
You have given me many different driver hardware IDs in your previous messages and I have rearranged the Bios file for each hardware ID.
Now I see yet another hardware credentials.
May I know the reason for this?



MachineLearning said:


> I am useless for bios modding. Software, is not my skill. However, I have multiple 775 and 1156 boards to help you validate BIOSes.
> If you do decide to make a thread - please let me know, since I am happy to help where I can.
> I have huge respect to your talent and determination to tackle these things.


Respected @MachineLearning
It's a great chance that you volunteered for this job.
Software is definitely not a skill.
Experience is the biggest help.
It's just like patience and math calculation.
I'm already trying to help as much as I can, but of course I need the support of someone who knows this business..
I hope there is someone who is sensitive to the thread you want that can help.


----------



## hanaouesso (Dec 2, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> @donbobka He gave information about solving the problem as below.
> Also try putting NVMe SSD Drive first.
> Or,
> Only get the NVMe SSD Drive Installed on the motherboard.
> ...


thank you for the answer, I work in an IT department, I can recover a lot of obsolete equipment. I have already tried all these settings, notably with diskpart with intel NVMe but By trying with this new NVMe I was able to install it so I think if the bios is modified for this brand it will work.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 3, 2022)

New Updated BIOS Files are ready.

2022/ASUS P6TD Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS P6X58-E PRO NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R-SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P NVMe SSD BIOS MOD "@fluffi444" His Work. Thanks
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.



hanaouesso said:


> thank you for the answer, I work in an IT department, I can recover a lot of obsolete equipment. I have already tried all these settings, notably with diskpart with intel NVMe but By trying with this new NVMe I was able to install it so I think if the bios is modified for this brand it will work.


Which motherboard model?


----------



## hanaouesso (Dec 3, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New Updated BIOS Files are ready.
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6TD Deluxe NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/ASUS P6X58-E PRO NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


It’s GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) . Thank you


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 3, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> It’s GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) . Thank you





hanaouesso said:


> I can recover a lot of obsolete equipment.


"I can recover a lot of obsolete equipment. "  
On top of this article, it is a fact that I need to re-edit.
The file is ready.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## hanaouesso (Dec 4, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> "I can recover a lot of obsolete equipment. "
> On top of this article, it is a fact that I need to re-edit.
> The file is ready.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


thank you for the speed, I just tried but I think there is a problem with the boot. I can no longer boot even on my SSD. I have this little flashing line. (impossible to enter the bios or the boot menu)


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 4, 2022)

hanaouesso said:


> thank you for the speed, I just tried but I think there is a problem with the boot. I can no longer boot even on my SSD. I have this little flashing line. (impossible to enter the bios or the boot menu)


Now do exactly what I wrote.
1-No hardware driver should be installed on the motherboard.
2-processor+ram+video card+keyboard only
3-Reset the CMOS or remove the bios battery and wait for a while and plug it back in.
4-After doing the above correctly, hold down the Del key to enter the BIOS. You must enter the BIOS.
5-Make the bios settings correctly and save and exit with F10.
6-Get the USB flash drive ready for win10 installation and plug it into the motherboard.
You can now insert the 7-NVMe SSD into one of the PCI Express Slots.
8-Enter the bios and place the USB flash memory in the first row.
9-You can proceed to the installation.
10-Unfortunately, I have to explain these in detail,
Because that line sign on the screen means that the NVMe SSD is recognized by the motherboard and the operating system is not installed on the NVMe SSD, so it cannot loop translation.


----------



## hanaouesso (Dec 5, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Now do exactly what I wrote.
> 1-No hardware driver should be installed on the motherboard.
> 2-processor+ram+video card+keyboard only
> 3-Reset the CMOS or remove the bios battery and wait for a while and plug it back in.
> ...


Thank you, the installation is finally successful.
After the cmos reset and before you must not miss the boot on the key otherwise start all over again.
I had a PCI-E USB3 card plugged which was a problem

1- Removed all card peripherals...
2-Clear CMOS
3- In the bios make the settings (like the attachments)
4- Insert the NVMe
5-Boot on the key without pressing F12

Thank you very much and well done İsmailTPC_Hastanesi


----------



## donbobka (Dec 5, 2022)

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi Could you please add 1 more card to GA-X58A-UD3R (Rev 2)?
It's Kingston NV2 *PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017*


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 5, 2022)

donbobka said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi Could you please add 1 more card to GA-X58A-UD3R (Rev 2)?
> It's Kingston NV2 *PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017*


File Ready.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
About your NVMe SSD you used
1- System information with "F9" via BIOS, boot drive image,
2- Driver information by pressing "F12" after the post information screen during the motherboard boot,
3- Additionally Desktop screenshots about your NVMe SSD,
Yes, pictures are added, but they are insufficient.
These requests should not be too much.
You are asking me for help.
I'm patiently trying to help you anyway.
I don't expect any response from these works, do I?
It's a small and simple request that I ask, on the basis of an unconditional favor.
The reason I ask these from you is not for myself.
It's to help other people and be brave enough to update their bios without any problems.



hanaouesso said:


> Thank you, the installation is finally successful.
> After the cmos reset and before you must not miss the boot on the key otherwise start all over again.
> I had a PCI-E USB3 card plugged which was a problem
> 
> ...


Thank you.
You can send more information and pictures.
This will help me and other people.


----------



## donbobka (Dec 5, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> File Ready.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> About your NVMe SSD you used
> ...


Tried it, but doesn't work. I think you mixed the order of bytes for vendor/device id for device 5017. (Unfortunately I don't know yet how to insert oprom in correct order  to fix it by myself )





PS.: No problem with screenshots, will do for both of my nvmes

*Samsung 960 Pro*


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 5, 2022)

donbobka said:


> Tried it, but doesn't work. I think you mixed the order of bytes for vendor/device id for device 5017. (Unfortunately I don't know yet how to insert oprom in correct order  to fix it by myself )
> 
> View attachment 273118
> 
> ...


You did an excellent job.
Thank you very much for everything.
Also thank you for the new pictures.
That's a great analysis and fault finding.
Yes, you're right, I missed it and messed up the byte order.

It's not just that you found the mistake that makes me happy.
Thank god I have the template ready for this file and it's easy to re-update now.

I fixed the error and rebuilt the file.
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## donbobka (Dec 5, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> You did an excellent job.
> Thank you very much for everything.
> Also thank you for the new pictures.
> That's a great analysis and fault finding.
> ...


Thank you!

*Kingston NV2 on Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R*:



P.S.: A few additional cents on disabling of integral peripherals: the only thing that must be disabled is "GSATA 6_7/IDE Controller". Everything else can be enabled. Even GSATA 8_9/IDE Controller can stay enabled. If someone needs SATA3, then 2 ports (out of 4) can be enabled (but it will slow boot for 2-3 seconds: to load gigabyte sata driver).


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 9, 2022)

New Updated BIOS Files are ready.

2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/MSI Eclipse Plus NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/MSI Eclipse SLI NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
After a smooth NVMe SSD BIOS update, feel free to share your impressions and evaluation with me and other people.
This will also benefit other people and me.
Thank you.


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 13, 2022)

Dear İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, I have a GA-EX58-UD5 motherboard (rev. 1.0) with the original firmware version F13. I downloaded your archive with a modified bios and flashed it through the bios program using links from a text file from your archive. After the reboot, the computer began to restart cyclically. The screen does not turn on.
I had to restore the bios via Dual bios from the B_BIOS chip to M_BIOS. The backup bios in the B_BIOS chip was F7. I thought that because of the difference in the versions in the chips B_BIOS F7 and M_BIOS F13, a cyclic reboot turned out. After the restoration, I updated the bios in the B_BIOS ALT+F12 chip to the original version of F13. It became B_BIOS_F13 orig. and M_BIOS_13 orig. After that, I decided to try again to flash your modified bios F13 via bios. The result is the same, a cyclic reboot, the screen does not turn on. I had to restore the original bios again from the B_BIOS F13 orig chip. Please help with the correct installation or you need to check your modified bios for errors. I am ready to test your corrected modified bios. You are doing a huge benefit to humanity!!!! Excuse me for my English.


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 14, 2022)

hi, I have a GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 1.0) with bios version F8A NVME_MOD installed, but still I don't see the disk in the bios. Is it safe to install bios for GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0)?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 14, 2022)

chypokabra1979 said:


> Dear İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, I have a GA-EX58-UD5 motherboard (rev. 1.0) with the original firmware version F13. I downloaded your archive with a modified bios and flashed it through the bios program using links from a text file from your archive. After the reboot, the computer began to restart cyclically. The screen does not turn on.
> I had to restore the bios via Dual bios from the B_BIOS chip to M_BIOS. The backup bios in the B_BIOS chip was F7. I thought that because of the difference in the versions in the chips B_BIOS F7 and M_BIOS F13, a cyclic reboot turned out. After the restoration, I updated the bios in the B_BIOS ALT+F12 chip to the original version of F13. It became B_BIOS_F13 orig. and M_BIOS_13 orig. After that, I decided to try again to flash your modified bios F13 via bios. The result is the same, a cyclic reboot, the screen does not turn on. I had to restore the original bios again from the B_BIOS F13 orig chip. Please help with the correct installation or you need to check your modified bios for errors. I am ready to test your corrected modified bios. You are doing a huge benefit to humanity!!!! Excuse me for my English.



Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Give this a try.
If the update is successful I will check the modded bios file again.



Popeye7110 said:


> hi, I have a GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 1.0) with bios version F8A NVME_MOD installed, but still I don't see the disk in the bios. Is it safe to install bios for GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0)?


Was the Modded bios update I published successful?
If that's true, you'll need to reset the CMOS or remove the bios battery, wait a bit, then plug it back in.
Check now.
You can also browse the user experiences by reading the pages here.
2 Separate motherboard bios files are not compatible.


----------



## Astutecrayon (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you so much for helping the X58 communty.
Could you add my ssd ID. I send the results if it works.

Gigabyte X58A-UD3R REV-2.0 

SSD: Silicon Power P34A80
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5012&SUBSYS_50121987&REV_01


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 14, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
> Give this a try.
> If the update is successful I will check the modded bios file again.


I flashed the bios from the latest Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 archive, the computer booted up. But it seems to me that this is the usual original BIOS, since the logo when loading the motherboard is stock.


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 15, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
> Give this a try.
> If the update is successful I will check the modded bios file again.
> 
> ...


hello, the installation is successful, it has been working without a problem for 6-7 months. I will try to remove the battery tonight. I wrote to you here https://xeon771to775biosmod.blogspo...sd.html?sc=1670942931908#c5414779747498687853 but you didn't reply.
greetings


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 15, 2022)

chypokabra1979 said:


> I flashed the bios from the latest Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 archive, the computer booted up. But it seems to me that this is the usual original BIOS, since the logo when loading the motherboard is stock.


1XXXX
2XXXX
Try these 2 Files.
You already know how to Recover the motherboard.
For this reason, the Bios can be brought back even if there is a problem.



Popeye7110 said:


> hello, the installation is successful, it has been working without a problem for 6-7 months. I will try to remove the battery tonight. I wrote to you here https://xeon771to775biosmod.blogspo...sd.html?sc=1670942931908#c5414779747498687853 but you didn't reply.
> greetings


You can also browse the user experiences by reading the pages here.
The picture below may help you find fault.




In addition:
You need to give me the NVMe SSD Drive Credentials you are using.
I cannot help otherwise.



Astutecrayon said:


> Thank you so much for helping the X58 communty.
> Could you add my ssd ID. I send the results if it works.
> 
> Gigabyte X58A-UD3R REV-2.0
> ...


This module already exists.

```
25. PCI ROM[L]        04600h(17.50K)   02908h(10.26K)  1987_5012.BIN
```


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 16, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> In addition:
> You need to give me the NVMe SSD Drive Credentials you are using.
> I cannot help otherwise.











						ssd.jpeg hosted at Прикачи
					

Image ssd.jpeg hosted in Прикачи




					prikachi.net
				











						ssd1.jpeg hosted at Прикачи
					

Image ssd1.jpeg hosted in Прикачи




					prikachi.net
				




Samsung NVMe Controller
Hardware ID:
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&CC_0108


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 16, 2022)

Popeye7110 said:


> ssd.jpeg hosted at Прикачи
> 
> 
> Image ssd.jpeg hosted in Прикачи
> ...


The information you provide here does not match the information in the pictures.
If it is "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804", this module has already been added.

```
19. PCI ROM[H]        04600h(17.50K)   02909h(10.26K)  144D_A804.BIN
```


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 17, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The information you provide here does not match the information in the pictures.
> If it is "PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804", this module has already been added.
> 
> ```
> ...


PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80ACC_0108

sorry for the mistake instead of "A" I put "4", the data in the photo is the real one


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 17, 2022)

Popeye7110 said:


> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_010802
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80ACC_0108
> ...


The file has been updated.
Feedback and notifications after the update are very important.
Please send detailed information.
Bios login images and via desktop.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
You can try now.


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 17, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file has been updated.
> Feedback and notifications after the update are very important.
> Please send detailed information.
> Bios login images and via desktop.
> ...



can't start, black screen

the old one can't come back either


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 18, 2022)

Popeye7110 said:


> can't start, black screen
> 
> the old one can't come back either


Thanks for providing the pictures.
What I understand from these pictures;
NVMe SSD BIOS MOD completed successfully.
In short, nothing is wrong.
The reason for panic is that you don't have full bios details.
Is the Windows 10 operating system installed on the NVMe SSD drive currently installed in the system?
No.
Of course you know better.
Then how do you expect it to work if the installed drive doesn't have an operating system installed?
Aren't these simple operations?
When I open this thread, the motherboard bios modding and updating processes, the user should be slightly knowledgeable.
In addition, he should read the comments from other users under this topic.
Unfortunately, the new generation of youth is not as curious as our generation in these matters.
This is the case all over the world.
I am really sorry for that.
Anyway:
Now do exactly what I wrote.
1-No hardware driver should be installed on the motherboard.
2-processor+ram+video card+keyboard only
3-Reset the CMOS or remove the bios battery and wait for a while and plug it back in.
4-After doing the above correctly, hold down the Del key to enter the BIOS. You must enter the BIOS.
5-Make the bios settings correctly and save and exit with F10.
6-Get the USB flash drive ready for win10 installation and plug it into the motherboard.
You can now insert the 7-NVMe SSD into one of the PCI Express Slots.
8-Enter the bios and place the USB flash memory in the first row.
9-You can proceed to the installation.
10-Unfortunately, I have to explain these in detail,
Because that line sign on the screen means that the NVMe SSD is recognized by the motherboard and the operating system is not installed on the NVMe SSD, so it cannot loop translation.

*Also, the information here will help you.*


----------



## Autumn Able (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like the new BIOS installed correctly on my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, but the Intel logo covers up most of the ASUS logo for some reason. Can't wait to try out an actual NVMe SSD on this thing, though!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 18, 2022)

Autumn Able said:


> Looks like the new BIOS installed correctly on my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, but the Intel logo covers up most of the ASUS logo for some reason. Can't wait to try out an actual NVMe SSD on this thing, though!


I will rearrange as soon as possible.
This is not a problem for me.
Also, feedback is very important to me and other people.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello.
I'm speechless about this solution.
Congratulations "İsmailTPC_Hastanesi"

I just needed to boot directly on my (x58)nvme to be perfect.
if it can be done, I would laugh all day at my co-workers at their computers with their overrated hardware.

could you help me with my evga x58 FTW3?

evga x58 FTW3 + intel x5690
sa2000m8/1000g + clover (PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263&SUBSYS_22632646&REV_03\4&3a2c6b54&0&0018)
BIOS "http://www.mediafire.com/file/01rsxp1uzvss2v2/E76883MOD.zip/file"


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 18, 2022)

rdultra.pt said:


> Hello.
> I'm speechless about this solution.
> Congratulations "İsmailTPC_Hastanesi"
> 
> ...


"PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263"
This is a Kingston NVMe SSD.
Is it correct?
If True, can you post a picture of your own shot?


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 18, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> picture of your own shot?


yes is  Kingston a2000 NVMe SSD
sorry can you explain,
picture of the nvme ssd?


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 19, 2022)

hello, I am uploading the desired photos. thanks for the explanation, but there is some problem (in photo #4 and #5) the computer can't start (to start I turn off the USB camera and USB wi-fi and remove the bios battery)


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 19, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> 1XXXX
> 2XXXX
> Try these 2 Files.
> You already know how to Recover the motherboard.
> ...


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 19, 2022)

Autumn Able said:


> Looks like the new BIOS installed correctly on my ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, but the Intel logo covers up most of the ASUS logo for some reason. Can't wait to try out an actual NVMe SSD on this thing, though!


The file has been updated.
Feedback and notifications after the update are very important.
Please send detailed information.
Bios login images and via desktop.

2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
You can try now.


----------



## Popeye7110 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello, can't boot anymore, RAM blue channel is not working. I don't know if it has something to do with the new bios.......


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 19, 2022)

rdultra.pt said:


> Hello.
> I'm speechless about this solution.
> Congratulations "İsmailTPC_Hastanesi"
> 
> ...


BIOS MOD File is ready.
This file is for testing and development purposes only.
The user accepts the responsibility of uploading this file.
In no way will "ismailTPC_Hastanesi" accept responsibility.
Bios update processes are basic information that a simple user should know.
If you don't have basic knowledge about bios or you don't know, don't install these files.

2022/EVGA X58 FTW3 (132-GT-E768) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



Popeye7110 said:


> Hello, can't boot anymore, RAM blue channel is not working. I don't know if it has something to do with the new bios.......


No. It has nothing to do with it.
There may be a hardware problem.


----------



## Autumn Able (Dec 20, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file has been updated.
> Feedback and notifications after the update are very important.
> Please send detailed information.
> Bios login images and via desktop.
> ...


Looks a lot better. Got a Samsung 970 EVO Plus coming in sometime this week, and the PCI-e NVMe adapter coming in sometime next week so I can give it a more thorough test and benchmarking then.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 20, 2022)

Autumn Able said:


> Looks a lot better. Got a Samsung 970 EVO Plus coming in sometime this week, and the PCI-e NVMe adapter coming in sometime next week so I can give it a more thorough test and benchmarking then.


I fixed the problem of removing unwanted images in front of the logo and now I see that there is no problem.
I'm glad you provided feedback.
Looking forward to the NVMe SSD data.


----------



## SiwyBis (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello.

I have a GA-X58-USB3 motherboard and a problem installing your BIOS. When I want to use Q-flash then the program shows an error in the file as in the attached pictures. When I forcefully use @bios from Windows, the board automatically starts the bios recovery procedure after reboot. Can you verify the correctness of this bios you provide on the site?

Greetings from Poland 
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 20, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> BIOS MOD File is ready.
> This file is for testing and development purposes only.
> The user accepts the responsibility of uploading this file.
> In no way will "ismailTPC_Hastanesi" accept responsibility.
> ...


Hello ismailTPC_Hastanesi
I flash you bios
Reset etc
But its stucks on black screen code 01 won't boot
Did you want to revise the bios and I try again?
Or whe give up and I flash the stock one?


----------



## teshicage (Dec 21, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New file have been added.
> 
> 2022/Foxconn Bloodrage NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/ASRock X58 Extreme3 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


Hello, I want to inform about ASUS P6T SE.
I updated bios by ASUS EZ Flash, everything went smoothly, but NVMe SSD do not display in devices.
NVMe SSD should be defined as KINGSTON SNVS1000G


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 21, 2022)

teshicage said:


> Hello, I want to inform about ASUS P6T SE.
> I updated bios by ASUS EZ Flash, everything went smoothly, but NVMe SSD do not display in devices.
> NVMe SSD should be defined as KINGSTON SNVS1000G


Did you read the complete thread? And especially what's actually needed that OP can help you?
Note that EVERY single NVMe Model has to be inserted manuelly in each BIOS. None of the BIOS here can handle every NVMes on the marked by default.
I guess yours is not included in BIOS ASUS P6T SE.

Look here

You need to provide PCI\VEN_****&DEV_**** of your *NVMe's Controller*.
For KINGSTON it is PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_****
The 4 digit DEV_**** Code is needed from you!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 21, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Did you read the complete thread? And especially what's actually needed that OP can help you?
> Note that EVERY single NVMe Model has to be inserted manuelly in each BIOS. None of the BIOS here can handle every NVMes on the marked by default.
> I guess yours is not included in BIOS ASUS P6T SE.
> 
> ...


Thanks.



SiwyBis said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a GA-X58-USB3 motherboard and a problem installing your BIOS. When I want to use Q-flash then the program shows an error in the file as in the attached pictures. When I forcefully use @bios from Windows, the board automatically starts the bios recovery procedure after reboot. Can you verify the correctness of this bios you provide on the site?
> 
> ...




*From here *Try updating the bios file it posted "@Regeneration".
This file has been tried and successful.
Moreover, I can confirm that successful results are obtained from the motherboard I have.



rdultra.pt said:


> Hello ismailTPC_Hastanesi
> I flash you bios
> Reset etc
> But its stucks on black screen code 01 won't boot
> ...


Now do exactly what I wrote.
1-No hardware driver should be installed on the motherboard.
2-processor+ram+video card+keyboard only
3-Reset the CMOS or remove the bios battery and wait for a while and plug it back in.
4-After doing the above correctly, hold down the Del key to enter the BIOS. You must enter the BIOS.
5-Make the bios settings correctly and save and exit with F10.
6-Get the USB flash drive ready for win10 installation and plug it into the motherboard.
7-You can now insert the NVMe SSD into one of the PCI Express Slots.
8-Enter the bios and place the USB flash memory in the first row.
9-You can proceed to the installation.


----------



## RacerAC (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi Ismail,

I'm appreciative and thankful for the kind and selfless service that you sir are providing to the X58 community. 

At the moment I'm still undecided whether to proceed with this upgrade or not. 

One hang up I have that you may be able to answer is.... if I proceed with this modded BIOS upgrade, could I just clone my current Windows 10 installation onto the NVMe drive or do I absolutely have to do a fresh install of Windows 10 onto it?

I'm curious though, to know if my Western Digital SN850 SSD drive is supported on the modded ASUS P6T NVMe SSD BIOS MOD file.
It's storage ID is:
PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5011&SUBSYS_501115B7&REV_01

Again, thank you for the great service you are providing.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 21, 2022)

RacerAC said:


> Hi Ismail,
> 
> I'm appreciative and thankful for the kind and selfless service that you sir are providing to the X58 community.
> 
> ...


Finally a brother who knows exactly what he wants.
I can answer right now.
There is a lot of software that does WIN10 cloning and I think it can do it.
There is a lot of information on the Internet already. Don't ask me.. I don't have time.
PCI\VEN_15B7DEV_5011 This module data is new and has not been used before.
Now I can add this to ASUS P6T motherboard.
This is not a problem for me.
But to confirm this, can you give me pictures showing the NVMe SSD hardware credentials?





NVMe SSD BIOS MOD for Gigabyte X58/1366 Motherboard All of the bios files are finished.
New updated Files are ready.
Anakartınızı güncellemeden önce burada yazılan diğer kullanıcı deneyimlerini mutlaka okuyun.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Many of the files I publish are untested.
For this reason, by agreeing to download and use the NVMe SSD BIOS MOD files you use here, "ismailTPC_Hastanesi" cannot be held responsible for any problems that may occur when you use these files.
These files are prepared for TEST purposes and to help those who share the same brand and model motherboard after successful NVMe SDD bios update.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## RacerAC (Dec 21, 2022)

Thank you for your prompt reply Ismail.

Of course, no worries as to the cloning part, I can manage that on my own.
These are the Hardware IDs I think you are asking for.  I double screenshot the WD SSD's properties as the top two line items were very long.
Please let me know if this is not what you asked for.

Thank you sir.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 21, 2022)

RacerAC said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply Ismail.
> 
> Of course, no worries as to the cloning part, I can manage that on my own.
> These are the Hardware IDs I think you are asking for.  I double screenshot the WD SSD's properties as the top two line items were very long.
> ...


The new file is ready.

2022/ASUS P6T NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Post update
Bios screenshots
Desktop screenshots
Don't forget that if you share with me and us, you will encourage both me and other people..
You will be supporting this thread and X58 motherboards.
Thank you.


----------



## RacerAC (Dec 21, 2022)

That's awesome Ismail!!! 
Rest assured I will report back to you and the community the results with screenshots.
Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 21, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Still No results
No post image
No bios


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 21, 2022)

rdultra.pt said:


> Hi
> Still No results
> No post image
> No bios


Information is not enough.
What bios file or files did you use?
What did you do and I don't know any of it.


----------



## RacerAC (Dec 21, 2022)

Mr. Ismail,
As promised here to report the successful upgrade and Windows10 migration to an NVMe drive. 

You have given my 14 year old ASUS P6T motherboard another 14 years of useful life!!!

I cannot thank you enough kind sir!!!

After cloning my OS onto my previously installed NVMe drive I did not even need to open my case to complete this upgrade.

Thank you very much.

I have attached images of the successful results.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 21, 2022)

RacerAC said:


> Mr. Ismail,
> As promised here to report the successful upgrade and Windows10 migration to an NVMe drive.
> 
> You have given my 14 year old ASUS P6T motherboard another 14 years of useful life!!!
> ...


*"You have given my 14 year old ASUS P6T motherboard another 14 years of useful life!!!"*
Do not let ASUS and other motherboard manufacturers hear about this successful work.
Be quiet.
This is work amongst ourselves and in secret.
Whatever:
Thank you for your feedback and keeping me informed.
"14 More Years"
Wow


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 21, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Information is not enough.
> What bios file or files did you use?
> What did you do and I don't know any of it.


I use AWDflash v8.24f and your modified file, it flashs whith no errors... 
I boot just whith GPU and keyboard inserted but no post image, no reaction del for bios...

At moment I reflash same chip whith OEM bios e76883.bin , and it's working again...

Hope you can help, I really like my x58.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 22, 2022)

rdultra.pt said:


> I use AWDflash v8.24f and your modified file, it flashs whith no errors...
> I boot just whith GPU and keyboard inserted but no post image, no reaction del for bios...
> 
> At moment I reflash same chip whith OEM bios e76883.bin , and it's working again...
> ...




*2022_EVGA X58 FTW3*
*EVGA X58 FTW3*
Try these files one by one.

If there are problems, continue using the old original bios.

One of these files should work.

I think something is wrong and I don't know.

There is not enough information.

There is no picture showing the problem.

I don't have this motherboard and that's all I can do


----------



## rdultra.pt (Dec 23, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> *2022_EVGA X58 FTW3*
> *EVGA X58 FTW3*
> Try these files one by one.
> 
> ...


Hello.
Merry Christmas.
good news.
it worked very well.
I use the 2022 file, the TEST one give me size errors.
but now I have another problem, the internal sound card stopped working, it is detected in windows but it does not detect speakers connected, I have tried everything.
When I have time I will put original bios, to see if it works again.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 23, 2022)

NVMe SSD BIOS MOD for EVGA X58/1366 Motherboard All of the bios files are finished.
New updated Files are ready.
Anakartınızı güncellemeden önce burada yazılan diğer kullanıcı deneyimlerini mutlaka okuyun.

2022/EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI (170-BL-E762) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E759) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E760) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified (141-BL-E761) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified Hydro Copper (141-BL-E764) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Classified Hydro Copper (141-BL-E769) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI Micro (121-BL-E756) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/EVGA X58 SLI3 (131-GT-E767) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
*Completed*
Many of the files I publish are untested.
For this reason, by agreeing to download and use the NVMe SSD BIOS MOD files you use here, "ismailTPC_Hastanesi" cannot be held responsible for any problems that may occur when you use these files.
These files are prepared for TEST purposes and to help those who share the same brand and model motherboard after successful NVMe SDD bios update.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## chaoshusky (Dec 23, 2022)

Interesting mod, though unless the SSD you're using is a card type that uses more lanes (and even then will be slowed down) just a shame you're limited to PCIe 2.0 on this old platform, otherwise I may well have used mine for longer than i did (about 8 years, 2 with an i7 920 @ 4.4GHz and the rest with a Xeon X5670 @ 4.4GHz) but it wasn't quite limiting my old GTX 970.. When i finally saved for a 1080 Ti on the other hand..super bottleneck lol

In fact, on these poor old things, you're also limited to SATA II without an additional/extra controller...a SATA 3/6G and a few SATA SSDs makes more sense on this platform (besides the higher IOPS of an NVMe drive i'd imagine) but a 2x2TB RAID 0 of some Crucial MX500 drives does well as the 'slow' SSDs in my machine! 1.2GB/s not far off what you're getting from NVMe except they're cheaper by a fair bit!

I'd also test some of the Gigabyte BIOSes for you and the Supermicro as i have some of those, but no spare NVMe drives! They're all in use unfortunately.


----------



## TyZero (Dec 23, 2022)

Please add Samsung PM981 PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00 for MB Asus P6X56D-E


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 24, 2022)

TyZero said:


> Please add Samsung PM981 PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00 for MB Asus P6X56D-E


This module has already been added


----------



## masterkalel (Dec 24, 2022)

I've got a Asus Rampage III Formula​Any chance you can whip up a BIOS? Thanks dude. You rock!


----------



## TyZero (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks! I will test


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 24, 2022)

masterkalel said:


> I've got a Asus Rampage III Formula​Any chance you can whip up a BIOS? Thanks dude. You rock!



Can you give me pictures showing the NVMe SSD hardware credentials?
Without this, I can't do anything.


----------



## Nasos74 (Dec 24, 2022)

First of all, I would like to express my gratitude for your efforts.

It is possible to add support for the below SSD (Intel 760P 256GB) in Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (R2.0)?

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_F1A6&SUBSYS_390B8086&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_F1A6&SUBSYS_390B8086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_F1A6&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_F1A6&CC_0108

Thanks for you valuable help and happy new year!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 24, 2022)

Nasos74 said:


> First of all, I would like to express my gratitude for your efforts.
> 
> It is possible to add support for the below SSD (Intel 760P 256GB) in Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (R2.0)?
> 
> ...


I like people who know what they want.
The file is ready.

*2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD*
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
If you do, now that I helped you, isn't it true?, it will serve the X58 community as well. you will help.
Thanks.


----------



## teshicage (Dec 24, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Did you read the complete thread? And especially what's actually needed that OP can help you?
> Note that EVERY single NVMe Model has to be inserted manuelly in each BIOS. None of the BIOS here can handle every NVMes on the marked by default.
> I guess yours is not included in BIOS ASUS P6T SE.
> 
> ...


Indeed, i haven't read thread completely, instead I used search.
Thanks for the information, I didn't know that not every model is supported and they need to be added manually.
Might be worth mentioning this in the first post.

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, I gratitude you for your work.
fluffi444's post pointed me to the right path and I added PCI Option ROM with my device id and vendor id to your BIOS image using MMTOOL.
Now my NVMe SDD device display in bios and i can boot system from him.
But there is one problem, If i use warm boot (reboot button on PC or software reboot from system) NVMe SSD device is disappeared from bios and i can't load anymore. But if i use cold boot (complete shutdown PC and then on), NVMe SSD device displayed in bios and system loading great.

Сould you add support for my device in ASUS P6T SE so i can check if i did something wrong or if it is a problem with my hardware?
My device and vendor ids: PCI/VEN_2646&DEV_500F&SUBSYS_500F2646&REV_03


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 25, 2022)

teshicage said:


> Indeed, i haven't read thread completely, instead I used search.
> Thanks for the information, I didn't know that not every model is supported and they need to be added manually.
> Might be worth mentioning this in the first post.
> 
> ...


Send me the file you used.
I will tell you where you went wrong here one by one.
Then I will prepare and give the bios file that works without any problems when it reboots.


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 25, 2022)

teshicage said:


> Indeed, i haven't read thread completely, instead I used search.
> Thanks for the information, I didn't know that not every model is supported and they need to be added manually.
> Might be worth mentioning this in the first post.


Good point... Maybe if Ismail have the time a short "Request Rule" should be added at the very beginning... Incl a list which NVMe Models are included...



> İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, I gratitude you for your work.
> fluffi444's post pointed me to the right path and I added PCI Option ROM with my device id and vendor id to your BIOS image using MMTOOL.
> Now my NVMe SDD device display in bios and i can boot system from him.


Way to go!



> But there is one problem, If i use warm boot (reboot button on PC or software reboot from system) NVMe SSD device is disappeared from bios and i can't load anymore. But if i use cold boot (complete shutdown PC and then on), NVMe SSD device displayed in bios and system loading great.


First try: Disable "Quick Boot" in BIOS (your BIOS should have this function), if its active. Otherwise Ismail should check BIOS.


----------



## chaoshusky (Dec 25, 2022)

Hmm.. Just curious, this would end up taking a lot of space to support every NVMe drive...so what will have to be lost?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 25, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Good point... Maybe if Ismail have the time a short "Request Rule" should be added at the very beginning... Incl a list which NVMe Models are included...


Added explanation to first page.
Thank you.



chaoshusky said:


> Hmm.. Just curious, this would end up taking a lot of space to support every NVMe drive...so what will have to be lost?


Yes that is right.
But many X58 motherboard bios dumps already have plenty of this space (except EVGA. It only allows adding 1 module)
Motherboards like 1366/X58 and other 775pin, 1156pin use old bios.
Therefore, there is no technique such as an efi or uefi bios that calls other connected modules under a single module umbrella.
In the old bios content, each module has its own independent device ID.
Example;
You cannot add multiple "PCIR" signatures to PCI OpRom module content.
If such a permission existed, then multiple PCI_VENs and PCI_DEVs could be added to a single PCI OpRom module.


----------



## chaoshusky (Dec 25, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Added explanation to first page.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Don't worry, i'm well aware of the difference between UEFI and Legacy, just a shame it can't be re-implemented! UEFI BIOS does exist for some Socket 1366 platforms though, usually servers unfortunately!

With there being a lot of space in most BIOS images though, i wonder if the BIOS ROM could be changed for a larger capacity chip (ideally if they're socketed on the board) so more could be added? Bank switching would probably be an issue then lol


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 25, 2022)

chaoshusky said:


> Interesting! Don't worry, i'm well aware of the difference between UEFI and Legacy, just a shame it can't be re-implemented! UEFI BIOS does exist for some Socket 1366 platforms though, usually servers unfortunately!
> 
> With there being a lot of space in most BIOS images though, i wonder if the BIOS ROM could be changed for a larger capacity chip (ideally if they're socketed on the board) so more could be added? Bank switching would probably be an issue then lol


Yes. The Bios chip can be replaced with another larger chip.
Tried by me and succeeded.
For example:
Most X58 bios chips have a capacity of 1MB/2MB or 4MB.
Another bios suitable for that motherboard can be written to a chip with 8MB capacity.
How do I know this?
Because I tried and it works.
But in this it is necessary to get the correct bios file size checksum.



chaoshusky said:


> UEFI BIOS does exist for some Socket 1366 platforms though, usually servers unfortunately!


Yes, some servers support UEFI bios on older motherboards.
But my following studies for 775pin may lead to more research.
It's good to wonder.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 25, 2022)

Just want to say thank you! I successfully flashed EVGA X58 SLI (E758) motherboard.

Been using Duet on my SR-2, will test that next.


----------



## chaoshusky (Dec 25, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Yes. The Bios chip can be replaced with another larger chip.
> Tried by me and succeeded.
> For example:
> Most X58 bios chips have a capacity of 1MB/2MB or 4MB.
> ...


UEFI for Socket 775? Interesting experiments yet kinda pointless in the real world lol

Good to know swapping to larger chips worked for you too. Had to replace a few and threw larger sizes in there, though i'm only using half the space of course.

Ever tried a 16MB EEPROM/Flash?



ssj92 said:


> Just want to say thank you! I successfully flashed EVGA X58 SLI (E758) motherboard.
> 
> Been using Duet on my SR-2, will test that next.


Now that's an old classic machine! Surprised at that read speed though. What drive ya using?


----------



## Nasos74 (Dec 25, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I like people who know what they want.
> The file is ready.
> 
> *2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD*
> ...


Your BIOS and directions worked perfectly!!! (as expected )

I managed to clone with macrium reflect  the previews Windows installation from the SATA SSD and in less than a half a hour I had a fully working X58 platform based on a NVME SSD.

Thank you for sharing with us your knowledge and patience and I wish you the best in your personal life.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 26, 2022)

chaoshusky said:


> UEFI for Socket 775? Interesting experiments yet kinda pointless in the real world lol
> 
> Good to know swapping to larger chips worked for you too. Had to replace a few and threw larger sizes in there, though i'm only using half the space of course.
> 
> ...


Thanks, just built it using parts I had laying around. 

SSD is Samsung PM961 on a StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe Card (PEX8M2E2). I originally got the card for my Mac Pro 5,1 but since I sold it, I repurposed it for old X58 system. 

It can do full PCIe 3.0 X4 speed thanks to it's PCIe X8 interface.


----------



## gokoum (Dec 26, 2022)

This thread is fantastic and i really appreciate the effort of reviving old motherboards, especailly İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, nowing him from another turkish forum.
I have been trying to boot from an nvme attached to a pciex 16 adapter on this old msi p45 platinum which currently has an efi bios instead of the ami bios.  But it'not a complete uefi bios nor an ami bios i guess it's a hybrid one. 
This motherboard doesn't allow for a uefi windows installation, i get an error stating the bios is in legacy mode and i should disable secure boot which isnn't included in the bios. Most probably due to a lack csm secure boot option. I have tried to install a nvme modul to the (u)efi bios suggested on another forum mentioned earlier in this topic. But it didn't work.
Is there a way to boot a uefi drive by modifing this bios(below attached) or should i revert back to ami bios and try the pci oprom method?
İ thought it will be easier to install a bootable nvme drive since this is an efi bios but didn't managed to do so. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kim ppk (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello, your project is great as a user of xeon x series, but I want to use the new micron nvme I will attach the hardware id as a picture The board I am using now is p6x58d-e. Can you make it available?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 26, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Just want to say thank you! I successfully flashed EVGA X58 SLI (E758) motherboard.
> 
> Been using Duet on my SR-2, will test that next.


Fantastic.
Thank you for the feedback.
I see a different situation here.
"3312" data rates are very rare.
At @chaoshusky request You gave some detail but that's not enough.
Would you like to support your great success with more data and some pictures?
This will also greatly benefit other X58 users.
Finally, to those who say that "old systems are not worth messing with" can be an answer like "smack".
Say what?



Nasos74 said:


> Your BIOS and directions worked perfectly!!! (as expected )
> 
> I managed to clone with macrium reflect  the previews Windows installation from the SATA SSD and in less than a half a hour I had a fully working X58 platform based on a NVME SSD.
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us your knowledge and patience and I wish you the best in your personal life.


Thank you for the feedback.
Feedback encourages other users and you actually help them.
Respects.



ssj92 said:


> Been using Duet on my SR-2, will test that next.


Finally, what is the status of the SR2?
The Marvell Sata hardware driver for this motherboard is defective by default.
You may need to replace or update the Marvell Driver first.
You may need to use 2 NVMe SSD drives after BIOS MODE.
I can say that it should be used without any problems by using 2 NVMe SSD M.2 Adapters to the 3rd and 5th PCIe Slots and also by disabling SATA3 in the BIOS.
Because SR2 uses NVIDIA chipset and Marvell SATA and NVME SSD Modules create conflict..



gokoum said:


> This thread is fantastic and i really appreciate the effort of reviving old motherboards, especailly İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, nowing him from another turkish forum.
> I have been trying to boot from an nvme attached to a pciex 16 adapter on this old msi p45 platinum which currently has an efi bios instead of the ami bios.  But it'not a complete uefi bios nor an ami bios i guess it's a hybrid one.
> This motherboard doesn't allow for a uefi windows installation, i get an error stating the bios is in legacy mode and i should disable secure boot which isnn't included in the bios. Most probably due to a lack csm secure boot option. I have tried to install a nvme modul to the (u)efi bios suggested on another forum mentioned earlier in this topic. But it didn't work.
> Is there a way to boot a uefi drive by modifing this bios(below attached) or should i revert back to ami bios and try the pci oprom method?
> İ thought it will be easier to install a bootable nvme drive since this is an efi bios but didn't managed to do so. Any suggestions?


Thank you for your valuable comments.
This section is the topic I created for motherboards using 1366/X58.
The motherboard you are talking about is 775pin and It's a UEFI bios.
It's not a hybrid or EFI, it's a full UEFI.
At that time it was a project designed for AMI, ASUS and MSI to experiment on UEFI bios in 2007-2010.
But users were not ready for this new bios and it ended in failure.
Unfortunately, I cannot help you with this content.
For example, you can open a new thread.


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 27, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> SSD is Samsung PM961 on a StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe Card (PEX8M2E2). I originally got the card for my Mac Pro 5,1 but since I sold it, I repurposed it for old X58 system.
> 
> It can do full PCIe 3.0 X4 speed thanks to it's PCIe X8 interface.


Hell yeah!! This card is quite interesting:


			https://media.startech.com/cms/pdfs/pex8m2e2_datasheet.pdf
		

It do NOT use PCIe bifurcation and can obviously push the old PCIe 2.0 @ x8 (with ASM2824 chip) to the "max" via NVMe 
But spending another 200 Bucks for my old maschine it too much for me, though.


----------



## gokoum (Dec 27, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Fantastic.
> Thank you for the feedback.
> I see a different situation here.
> "3312" data rates are very rare.
> ...


Thank you and sorry again for being off topic. İ could switch back to ami bios and it would be really nice if i could have a modded bios for this msi p45 platinum with the below attached Bİos and the following nvme ids.

Corsair force mp600 1tb

PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&SUBSYS_50161987&REV_01

PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&SUBSYS_50161987

PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&CC_010802

PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&CC_0108

Adata sx8200pnp 512gb

PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201&SUBSYS_82011CC1&REV_03

PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201&SUBSYS_82011CC1

PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201&CC_010802

PCI\VEN_1CC1&DEV_8201&CC_0108


----------



## Pizzanaut (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi! Thank you for the hard work! I was able to flash the P6X58D Premium BIOS but looks like my SSD isn't recognized.

Would it be possible to add to the P6X58D Premium?

Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_0108


Thank you so much if you are able to do this!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 27, 2022)

gokoum said:


> Thank you and sorry again for being off topic. İ could switch back to ami bios and it would be really nice if i could have a modded bios for this msi p45 platinum with the below attached Bİos and the following nvme ids.
> 
> Corsair force mp600 1tb
> 
> ...


For UEFI bios,
I will prepare your modded bios file for 1 time only.
But to me
1-Image showing NVMe SSD information
2-Motherboard model and UEFI bios confirmed to be loaded
  Screenshots are required.
Finally you have to open a new thread and request for BIOS MOD.
I can't do anything without them.



Pizzanaut said:


> Hi! Thank you for the hard work! I was able to flash the P6X58D Premium BIOS but looks like my SSD isn't recognized.
> 
> Would it be possible to add to the P6X58D Premium?
> 
> ...


Yes, I can prepare a new file with this information.
But can you give me screenshots showing the NVMe SSD drive information?


----------



## Pizzanaut (Dec 27, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Yes, I can prepare a new file with this information.
> But can you give me screenshots showing the NVMe SSD drive information?


Sure! Is this what you need?
P6X58D Premium Board


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 27, 2022)

Pizzanaut said:


> Sure! Is this what you need?
> P6X58D Premium Board
> 
> View attachment 276347
> ...


Thanks.
The file will be ready soon.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 27, 2022)

fluffi444 said:


> Hell yeah!! This card is quite interesting:
> 
> 
> https://media.startech.com/cms/pdfs/pex8m2e2_datasheet.pdf
> ...


Yes they're expensive. I got this as a gift but I can understand how it can be a huge cost in todays time for X58.



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Fantastic.
> Thank you for the feedback.
> I see a different situation here.
> "3312" data rates are very rare.
> ...



I will post some more pics soon. Regarding SR-2, I currently have one SATA SSD installed on standard Intel SATA controller and a 10TB HDD. I haven't flashed it yet. I am using SM951 right now with Duet on the SATA SSD. If I flash your BIOS, will my Intel SATA ports also stop working?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 28, 2022)

Pizzanaut said:


> Sure! Is this what you need?
> P6X58D Premium Board
> 
> View attachment 276347
> ...



The file is ready.

2022/ASUS P6X58D Premium NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.



ssj92 said:


> If I flash your BIOS, will my Intel SATA ports also stop working?


No. SATA connections work, but I'm talking about some missing information in the Desktop motherboard data..
Even in this case, there will be no problems with its operation.


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 28, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Yes they're expensive. I got this as a gift but I can understand how it can be a huge cost in todays time for X58.



Would you mind to share two screenshorts of your configuration with the Samsung PM961 on your StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe Card (PEX8M2E2) with *HWINFO64* ?
One of the PCIe Root Port (were the PEX8M2E2 is pluged in) and one of the PM961 itself.
Like the two screenshots I attached here...
Many thanks.


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 28, 2022)

IsmailTPC_Hastanesi.Finally, the AMP COMM M.2 NVME SSD PCI-E GEN4 Full Speed 64 Kbps board arrived from aliexpress. I continue the test. At the link 1 XXXX from the DEMO 1 folder, the bios was flashed, but the computer goes into a permanent reboot. And according to the links 2 XXXX folder DEMO 2 is also a constant reboot. Restored with DUAL_BIOS. Ready to test again


----------



## Pizzanaut (Dec 28, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file is ready.
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6X58D Premium NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
> ...


Thank you so much! BIOS worked perfectly, results attached. About as fast as this machine can get with limitations but I am more than happy! Will keep it going for years to come!

You rock, thank you again!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 28, 2022)

Pizzanaut said:


> Thank you so much! BIOS worked perfectly, results attached. About as fast as this machine can get with limitations but I am more than happy! Will keep it going for years to come!
> 
> You rock, thank you again!


Thank you for your feedback.
Now this mod bios file is verified by you.
It is now ready to use.



chypokabra1979 said:


> IsmailTPC_Hastanesi.Finally, the AMP COMM M.2 NVME SSD PCI-E GEN4 Full Speed 64 Kbps board arrived from aliexpress. I continue the test. At the link 1 XXXX from the DEMO 1 folder, the bios was flashed, but the computer goes into a permanent reboot. And according to the links 2 XXXX folder DEMO 2 is also a constant reboot. Restored with DUAL_BIOS. Ready to test again


I don't know if you have provided the hardware credential for the NVMe SSD drive..
If you haven't, you have to give it now and I have to prepare the dossier accordingly.


----------



## gokoum (Dec 28, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> For UEFI bios,
> I will prepare your modded bios file for 1 time only.
> But to me
> 1-Image showing NVMe SSD information
> ...


I've just created a new thread for lga 775 pin motherboards. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/775-pin-motherboards-nvme-m-2-ssd-bios-uefİ-mod.302729/ . Feel free to contribute to this thread if it pleases you. From now on, bios requests and findings regarding lga 775 boards can be done in this thread.

As requested i have atacched the vendor id 1CC1 and device id 8201 for my nvme :xpg s8200 pro 512 gb
and the uefibios for my Motherboard: MSI p45 platinum with uefi bios.
I've also included the Ami legacy bios just in case because the uefi bios although working correctly doesn't allow for uefi windows installations. İt was experimental.

So far  with the uefi bios, I've tried to install the legacy part of the nvme romof the Samsung nvme adding vendor and device ids of my own target nvme  in the core of csmcore. I also tried to add nvme modules found on recent ami bioses to the same module section of csmcore. But so far i couldn't boot or see the device by entering the setup menu. 
I wish to add that i'm using a pcie ex gen 3 adapter for the m.2 installed on the second pciex pin so the gpu and the adaptor are working in 8x mode each. Don't know if it's relevant.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 29, 2022)

Here's some pics of EVGA X58 Install:













fluffi444 said:


> Would you mind to share two screenshorts of your configuration with the Samsung PM961 on your StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe Card (PEX8M2E2) with *HWINFO64* ?
> One of the PCIe Root Port (were the PEX8M2E2 is pluged in) and one of the PM961 itself.
> Like the two screenshots I attached here...
> Many thanks.


Here you go, let me know if you need anything else.













İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file is ready.
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6X58D Premium NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
> ...



Ok SR-2 flashed successfully. Nice boot logo  

BTW my SM951 does not show up in boot menu, still need Duet to boot. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 29, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Ok SR-2 flashed successfully. Nice boot logo
> 
> BTW my SM951 does not show up in boot menu, still need Duet to boot. Is there something else I need to do?


Thank you very much for the feedback and for informing us with pictures.
This information will also encourage other users.
As for your other question;
for SR2, 
The BIOS MOD Files published here do not contain the Universal Module.
Because each X58 model motherboard needs to be added one by one NVMe_Module.
For this, you need to provide the X58 motherboard model and NVMe SSD Device hardware IDs you are using.
For example: PCI/VEN_144D&DEV_A809 it should be something like this.


----------



## pioneerisloud (Dec 29, 2022)

My apologies if this is already created, but there wouldn't happen to already be a collection of 990FX BIOS's with NVME support modded in is there?  Asking here because these X58 type mods are exactly what I'm looking for, stock BIOS with NVME added.  Specifically a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0?  I'll happily upload screenshots of the Hardware ID if needed.  TY in advance.


----------



## fluffi444 (Dec 29, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Here's some pics of EVGA X58 Install:
> Here you go, let me know if you need anything else.
> Ok SR-2 flashed successfully. Nice boot logo
> BTW my SM951 does not show up in boot menu, still need Duet to boot. Is there something else I need to do?


Many thanks for your pictures. This proves that this card let one NVMe runs at PCIe 2.0 x8.
Nevertheless - quite intersing Lane handling of that ASM2824 Chip/Switch 
Here's another report how this ASM2824 PCIe switch works on PCIe 2.0 setups:





						ASM2824 PCIe switch on PCI-e 2.0, how will it behave?
					

hello Have anyone be playing with ASM2824 PCIe switch? I have Asus P8Z68-V PRO and i7-2600K, I'm considering buying a PCIe card with ASM2824 switch for 4 x PCI-e 3.0 x4 NVMe SSD https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/4000800378079.html but i don't know how will it behave on PCI-e 2.0 x8 or x4 slot in mot...




					linustechtips.com
				



Note that this user uses a NVMe PLEXTOR PX-1TM8P which max out at 2500 MB (in reallife around 2300 because of overhead).
So he is not even uses the full possible speed which should be around 3400+ with suitable NVMe on this card...

I put this card on my whishlist. Maybe there will be the chance to get one used for a decent price. 



İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The BIOS MOD Files published here do not contain the Universal Module.
> Because each X58 model motherboard needs to be added one by one NVMe_Module.
> For this, you need to provide the X58 motherboard model and NVMe SSD Device hardware IDs you are using.
> For example: PCI/VEN_144D&DEV_A809 it should be something like this.




PCI144dSamsung Electronics Co Ltda802NVMe SSD Controller SM951/PM951

This is proven... Have the SM951 for myself - Same DEV as the PM951 - And same as 950 Pro


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 29, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I don't know if you have provided the hardware credential for the NVMe SSD drive..
> If you haven't, you have to give it now and I have to prepare the dossier accordingly.


WD_BLACK SN770 NVMe SSD (WDS500G3X0E)
Firmware 731100WD 
Model Capacity: 500 GB
5000MB/s  4000MB/s

PCI\VEN_15B7&DEV_5017&SUBSYS_501715B7&REV_01


----------



## jp hiroki (Dec 30, 2022)

hello
ASUS P6X58D-E is recognized on Windows, but it is not recognized by BIOS and Windows 10 cannot be installed.
What should I do?
SSD is CFD CSSD-M2B1TPG3VNF 1TB M.2SSD

PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&SUBSYS_50161987&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&SUBSYS_50161987
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_1987&DEV_5016&CC_0108

please help me


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 30, 2022)

chypokabra1979 said:


> WD_BLACK SN770 NVMe SSD (WDS500G3X0E)
> Firmware 731100WD
> Model Capacity: 500 GB
> 5000MB/s  4000MB/s
> ...


You can try this file.
*DEMOX*



jp hiroki said:


> hello
> ASUS P6X58D-E is recognized on Windows, but it is not recognized by BIOS and Windows 10 cannot be installed.
> What should I do?
> SSD is CFD CSSD-M2B1TPG3VNF 1TB M.2SSD
> ...



The file is ready.

2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 30, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> You can try this file.
> *DEMOX*


For the purity of the experiment, I flashed the BIOS from the DEMOX folder 2 times via @bios and Q-Flash. The result is bad. The monitor does not turn on and there is a constant cyclic reboot. Can I give you a backup copy of my bios?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 30, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Ok SR-2 flashed successfully. Nice boot logo
> 
> BTW my SM951 does not show up in boot menu, still need Duet to boot. Is there something else I need to do?


The file is ready.

2022/EVGA Classified SR-2 (270-WS-W555) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
PCI\VEN_144D7&DEV_A802& This module has been added
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.



chypokabra1979 said:


> For the purity of the experiment, I flashed the BIOS from the DEMOX folder 2 times via @bios and Q-Flash. The result is bad. The monitor does not turn on and there is a constant cyclic reboot. Can I give you a backup copy of my bios?


I must state that it is very unlikely that it will not work.
Unfortunately this is my last work.
Other There are bios files that are successful and have the same structure.


----------



## chypokabra1979 (Dec 30, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I must state that it is very unlikely that it will not work.
> Unfortunately this is my last work.
> Other There are bios files that are successful and have the same structure.


I really hope that you will be able to make bios for Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5. I'm ready to test anytime


----------



## helhel (Dec 30, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Yes, you must first update the Bios from the link below.
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> After the bios update, you need to take a backup of your NVMe SSD and empty it.
> ...


I apologize for the late review. I am deeply grateful for all of your kind assistance and support. Everything was installed and worked as needed. I tried it on Debian and Win 10.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 30, 2022)

helhel said:


> I apologize for the late review. I am deeply grateful for all of your kind assistance and support. Everything was installed and worked as needed. I tried it on Debian and Win 10.
> 
> View attachment 276828View attachment 276829


51°C is too much on your NVMe SSD.
Take care to use aluminum pads immediately.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 31, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file is ready.
> 
> 2022/EVGA Classified SR-2 (270-WS-W555) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> PCI\VEN_144D7&DEV_A802& This module has been added
> ...


Thanks, will try this tomorrow. How many SSDs can be added at a time? I have PM961 one 1TB SK Hynix P31 Gold as well. Would it be possible to have support for all 3?


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Dec 31, 2022)

ssj92 said:


> Thanks, will try this tomorrow. How many SSDs can be added at a time? I have PM961 one 1TB SK Hynix P31 Gold as well. Would it be possible to have support for all 3?


7 pci exp, including system disk. You can use it in all slots.
Only 1 or 2 disks can be seen in the bios.
Other disks can be used as storage.
By the way, if you can give me the pictures and hardware credentials of the other NVMe SSD drives you have, I can add them to the bios.
Briefly
NVMe SSD drive image+
just below
PCI\VEN_1XXX&DEV_AXXX&
You can add it here and there like this.
Let the pictures be clear.
Why do I want this?
Because not now, but in the future, this information will be of great benefit to other people.
Be sure.
It seems to me that you will be using X58/1366 pin motherboards for a while.
So why should we use legacy systems?
It is impossible for them to compete with new systems.
There are those who make unnecessary empty talk and untrue claims like this.
Well, thanks to you, we saw what the adapters like "StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe" did.




The value in this picture is proof that an old motherboard "EVGA X58 SLI (E758)" is substantial enough to be powerful.
Even in some of the new generation systems, these values can only be obtained.
We all know this very well.
I mean, whatever anyone says, I don't care.
I look at the evidence, not the data supposedly obtained by others from right to left.
The proof is there.
Let's refute that now.
Adapters such as "StarTech Dual M.2 NVMe PCIe" will become even cheaper in the future and there will be a lot of copies like this.
In other words, the purchasing power of the society will be relieved.


----------



## ssj92 (Dec 31, 2022)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> 7 pci exp, including system disk. You can use it in all slots.
> Only 1 or 2 disks can be seen in the bios.
> Other disks can be used as storage.
> By the way, if you can give me the pictures and hardware credentials of the other NVMe SSD drives you have, I can add them to the bios.
> ...


In this case, I will wait for new BIOS with support for these drives so I don't need to keep flashing. Can you add support for these (in order of most important to least) to SR-2 and E758 BIOS? 

For SR-2, keep the SM951 support and for E758 if you could add the PM961: PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804

Then for both (how many ever you can add with the space available):

SK Hynix P31 GOLD 1TB NVMe: PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_174A

Samsung 980 PRO 1TB: PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A

Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB NVMe: PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808

SK Hynix P41 Platinum 2TB NVMe: PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_1959
















I am a huge fan of making old hardware run newer stuff. Not sure if you know of MXM on laptops, but I have added MXM to NVMe adapter in my laptops as well to reach full pcie 3.0 x4 speeds in addition to upgrading the gpus to RTX 3000. I've made youtube video of the process:










In fact, I am working on youtube video for this whole X58 process as well =)















The Startech adapter in my X58 desktop can do full speeds. I just need faster NVMe in there. Here is same adapter in my old Mac Pro (PCIe 2.0 x8 slot) running SK Hynix P31:


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 1, 2023)

ssj92 said:


> In this case, I will wait for new BIOS with support for these drives so I don't need to keep flashing. Can you add support for these (in order of most important to least) to SR-2 and E758 BIOS?
> 
> For SR-2, keep the SM951 support and for E758 if you could add the PM961: PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804
> 
> ...


The SR-2 Bios file has been updated again.
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804 This has already been added
SK Hynix P31 GOLD 1TB NVMe:___________PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_174A
Samsung 980 PRO 1TB:___________________ PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB NVMe:________PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A808
SK Hynix P41 Platinum 2TB NVMe:________PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_1959
These modules have been added.


2022/EVGA Classified SR-2 (270-WS-W555) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
More of these modules have also been added.





I can add 1 or 2 modules for EVGA X58 SLI (E758).
If I add more it will warn File size oversize.



ssj92 said:


> I am a huge fan of making old hardware run newer stuff. Not sure if you know of MXM on laptops, but I have added MXM to NVMe adapter in my laptops as well to reach full pcie 3.0 x4 speeds in addition to upgrading the gpus to RTX 3000. I've made youtube video of the process:
> 
> In fact, I am working on youtube video for this whole X58 process as well =)
> 
> The Startech adapter in my X58 desktop can do full speeds. I just need faster NVMe in there. Here is same adapter in my old Mac Pro (PCIe 2.0 x8 slot) running SK Hynix P31:


I can say that we are in the same boat with you.
I liked the video and subscribed.
Great explanation and educational video.
Thank you.
I'll be looking forward to their work on X58 motherboards as well.
When the prices are affordable, I may consider purchasing the Startech adapter.
Finally:
The SR-2's bios is locked.
You don't know this.
I have prepared unlocked bios but posting this may cause some problems..
Because if some hidden bios options are enabled, I think it may cause problems with the motherboard.
I posted this on my Youtube channel for the latest SR-2 but there is no unlocked bios for now.
I'll reevaluate that later.


----------



## GeorgeGr (Jan 1, 2023)

Im so happy that i found you guys.
I have read all the messages.
So i have asus p6t deluxe 2
And i want to boot from my m2 disk 
I have this m2
Kingston Fury Renegade SSD 1T M.2 NVMe PCI Express 4.0 (SFYRS/1000G​Do you want the information as i read above from computer manager to put it to bios?
Thank you very much
Happy new year and i wish you all the bests my friend


----------



## ssj92 (Jan 2, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The SR-2 Bios file has been updated again.
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804 This has already been added
> SK Hynix P31 GOLD 1TB NVMe:___________PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_174A
> Samsung 980 PRO 1TB:___________________ PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A
> ...


Thank you. I will test this tomorrow and post pics.

For E758, can we add SK Hynix GOLD NVMe then? This is the most popular choice for me on all my systems and is reasonably priced.

My SR-2 build from Mid 2022 teaser pic (I sold Titan Xp/RTX 3090 KINGPIN to fund other projects so now it's Titan V SLI[Yes you can SLI non SLI supported gpus, video on my channel on this]):






Corsair 900D
2x Intel Xeon X5675 CPUs
48GB DDR3 1600Mhz (Debating on going 96GB)
1x 120GB PNY SSD
1x SM951 NVMe
1x 10TB WD GOLD
2x Titan V SLI
EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 G+
Wi-Fi 6E/BT 5.2 PCIe
Windows 11 Pro for Workstations

It would be fun to play with unlocked bios. I should be able to flash back in case of recovery using CH341a programmer.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 2, 2023)

ssj92 said:


> Thank you. I will test this tomorrow and post pics.
> 
> For E758, can we add SK Hynix GOLD NVMe then? This is the most popular choice for me on all my systems and is reasonably priced.
> 
> ...


I added one more compressed module for EVGA X58 SLI (E758) bios for the first time. Total 3 NVMe Modules added.
Because the bios was giving a warning about file size exceeding and did not allow adding 1 more module.
This BIOS MOD file is now ready for testing.
Hopefully this compressed module will work.
The only problem is that the model of the NVMe SSD will not appear.
But the Bootable feature will still be actively used.
PCI\VEN_1C5C&DEV_174A
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A (Compressed)
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263





2022/EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
The safe must be quite large.
Because the dimensions of the SR-2 are non-standard.
But it's really nicely lined up inside the safe.
It appeals to my eyes and I like it very much.
Thank you.
Finally:
I will give you the Unlocked Bios for the SR-2 privately..
*_______________________________________________________________________________________________________*

New BIOS MOD files are available for ASUS X58 models.

2022/ASUS Rampage II Gene NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



2022/ASUS Rampage III Black Edition NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



2022/ASUS Rampage III Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Formula NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



GeorgeGr said:


> Im so happy that i found you guys.
> I have read all the messages.
> So i have asus p6t deluxe 2
> And i want to boot from my m2 disk
> ...


"I've read all the messages."
If you've read it, you may not have noticed that we want the necessary information on the first page.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The BIOS MOD Files published here do not contain the Universal Module.
Because each X58 model motherboard needs to be added one by one NVMe_Module.
For this, you need to provide the X58 motherboard model and NVMe SSD Device hardware IDs you are using.
For example: PCI/VEN_144D&DEV_A809 it should be something like this.


----------



## GeorgeGr (Jan 2, 2023)

Yeah i have read it all the above
so the information 
Asus p6t deluxe v2

-hardware ids
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5013&SUBSYS_50132646&REV_01
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5013&SUBSYS_50132646
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5013&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5013&CC_0108

Thank you very very much


----------



## Joyx (Jan 2, 2023)

Ismail hocam greetings and regards..

For the Anakart model:

''Asus Rampage III Extreme''


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/Rampage_III_Extreme/RampageIII-Extreme-ASUS-1502.zip
		


NVMe Denetleyici donanım kimliğim:

PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263&SUBSYS_22632646&REV_03
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263&SUBSYS_22632646
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263&CC_0108

NVMe Modelim: KINGSTON SA2000M8500G

Thank you in advance for the conveniences..


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 3, 2023)

Joyx said:


> Ismail hocam greetings and regards..
> 
> For the Anakart model:
> 
> ...


File ready:  PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_2263

2022/ASUS Rampage III Extreme NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



GeorgeGr said:


> Yeah i have read it all the above
> so the information
> Asus p6t deluxe v2
> 
> ...


File ready: PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5013


2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## GeorgeGr (Jan 3, 2023)

yeeeahhh. 
I cant wait to update the bios.
I love you so much my friend, you have my respect!
When i go home i will reply with the results...
thank you thank you.
X58 chip is ALIVEEEEE


----------



## Joyx (Jan 3, 2023)

Sir, can 8gb single module ecc ram be installed on this motherboard?


----------



## GeorgeGr (Jan 3, 2023)

Joyx said:


> Sir, can 8gb single module ecc ram be installed on this motherboard?


Joyx you can install up to 49gb ram
i have p6t and i have 49 gb ram

Bios installed perfectly!
And recognised the disk PERFECTLY!!!
And i clone the disk Perfectly!!!
YEAAAHHHH
Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Joyx (Jan 3, 2023)

GeorgeGr said:


> Joyx you can install up to 49gb ram
> i have p6t and i have 49 gb ram


What brand and model of ram are running at what hz?


----------



## GeorgeGr (Jan 3, 2023)

my first ram was a chinese brand 1866mhz.Now i wear a gskill 2400mhz


----------



## seram (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi everybody. I ha ve a x58s ud3r i have already download and instal the spesific bios firmware but i can't display my nvme m2 drive. please help me. thanks.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 3, 2023)

GeorgeGr said:


> Joyx you can install up to 49gb ram
> i have p6t and i have 49 gb ram
> 
> Bios installed perfectly!
> ...


Yes, that's what I want.
Now I've helped you, and you've given encouragement to others in return.
I don't expect anything in return from you.
But you showed your loyalty to other people by sharing, not me.
You showed me that you are sincere.
Thank you for the Pictures.



seram said:


> Hi everybody. I ha ve a x58s ud3r i have already download and instal the spesific bios firmware but i can't display my nvme m2 drive. please help me. thanks.


Read the first page carefully.
You can ask for help later.


----------



## seram (Jan 4, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Yes, that's what I want.
> Now I've helped you, and you've given encouragement to others in return.
> I don't expect anything in return from you.
> But you showed your loyalty to other people by sharing, not me.
> ...


Must do something to recognize on my bios? I already install your bios (x58a-ud3r rev.2)


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello 
I have an EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770) coming in a week or so.
Would you kindly consider modding its BIOS to support the following two modules?


> *PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5763
> PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804*


I will test its functionality ASAP after receiving the motherboard.
Kind thanks for your time as always.


----------



## nForce (Jan 4, 2023)

Dear @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, first of all, thank you for your work
Need help...
I tried two moded BIOS that you made for "Asus p6t deluxe v2" but still can't see SSD in BIOS interface to boot from
I tried to modified BIOS from ASUS X99 MB donor by myself but I'm afraid to broke it

I ask you to made BIOS MOD for my MB and SSD, thanks

*MB:* Asus P6T Deluxe V2
*SSD:* Kingston NV2 500 GB (SNV2S/500G)

*-hardware ids*
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5019&SUBSYS_50192646&REV_00
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5019&SUBSYS_50192646
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5019&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5019&CC_0108


----------



## Jobol (Jan 5, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> New Updated BIOS Files are ready.
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...



Just logged in for the first time in YEARS just to say thank you Ismail! Tashakuran!

My EX58-UD3R v1.6 can now detect and boot my Samsung 980 Pro!

All other approaches FAILED, including Clover. Didn't even see the OS...heck it wasn't even seeing my regular SSD.

Thanks again!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 5, 2023)

seram said:


> Must do something to recognize on my bios? I already install your bios (x58a-ud3r rev.2)


File ready.
Added extra PCI\VEN_126F&DEV_2263 modules.

2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.



MachineLearning said:


> Hello
> I have an EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770) coming in a week or so.
> Would you kindly consider modding its BIOS to support the following two modules?
> 
> ...


I would be happy to assist you.
To you helping society, credit for me is unlimited.
File ready.
Added "10EC_5763" "144D_A804" modules.

2022/EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



Jobol said:


> Just logged in for the first time in YEARS just to say thank you Ismail! Tashakuran!
> 
> My EX58-UD3R v1.6 can now detect and boot my Samsung 980 Pro!
> 
> ...


Feedback is very important to me.
But the truth gives encouragement to other people.
Would you like to share the screenshots with us after the BIOS MOD update you succeeded here?
This will make a great contribution.



nForce said:


> Dear @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, first of all, thank you for your work
> Need help...
> I tried two moded BIOS that you made for "Asus p6t deluxe v2" but still can't see SSD in BIOS interface to boot from
> I tried to modified BIOS from ASUS X99 MB donor by myself but I'm afraid to broke it
> ...


I will prepare the bios file as soon as possible. Wait a little. Thank you.



nForce said:


> Dear @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, first of all, thank you for your work
> Need help...
> I tried two moded BIOS that you made for "Asus p6t deluxe v2" but still can't see SSD in BIOS interface to boot from
> I tried to modified BIOS from ASUS X99 MB donor by myself but I'm afraid to broke it
> ...


File ready

2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MODU
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## seram (Jan 5, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> File ready.
> Added extra PCI\VEN_126F&DEV_2263 modules.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


First thanks for all. I have update my bios with yours now but I cannot access to bios.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 5, 2023)

seram said:


> First thanks for all. I have update my bios with yours now but I cannot access to bios.


What is the bios file size you are using?
Or can you send it back to me here?
1-You should reset the CMOS after the bios update.
2-Only the keyboard should be installed on the motherboard. The SATA connections should be empty and no other hardware should be present. There is nothing for now, including the NVMe SSD drive.

If you still can't enter the bios. Watch the video below carefully.


----------



## nForce (Jan 5, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> File ready
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MODU
> Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
> ...


 
@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi Thank you very match, everything work... you are fast like NVME SSD


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 5, 2023)

nForce said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi Thank you very match, everything work... you are fast like NVME SSD


Many thanks for your feedback.
In this way, you have helped other people.
Now:
The bios version number is stuck at 1202.
Now I edited it back to 1203 with the fix.
You can update again if you want.


2022/ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD


----------



## seram (Jan 5, 2023)

seram said:


> First thanks for all. I have update my bios with yours now but I cannot access to bios.


You are the best. 1366 for ever.


----------



## Offca358 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hello, Dear! 

OMG... Finally I found something about NVMe direct boot on x58  
The major thing, @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, really  BIG RESPECT for You and Lot Of Thanks for this project and great job!!! 
In cause of "zero" experience in bios edition, I want to ask you to edit bios for my MOBO and NVMe hw. Thnaks! 

*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X58
*SSD:* Plextor PX-1TM9PY+ 
*NVM Express standard controller: *
PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1&SUBSYS_10921B4B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1&SUBSYS_10921B4B
PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1&CC_0108


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Jan 6, 2023)

seram said:


> You are the best. 1366 for ever.


I was expecting such a successful result.
Thanks for informing us with pictures.
These feedbacks are very important to other users.
You have been useful to this community.
Thanks again.



Offca358 said:


> Hello, Dear!
> 
> OMG... Finally I found something about NVMe direct boot on x58
> The major thing, @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, really  BIG RESPECT for You and Lot Of Thanks for this project and great job!!!
> ...


The file will be ready as soon as possible.
Wait a little.



Offca358 said:


> Hello, Dear!
> 
> OMG... Finally I found something about NVMe direct boot on x58
> The major thing, @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, really  BIG RESPECT for You and Lot Of Thanks for this project and great job!!!
> ...


File ready:
PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1 module added.

2022/ASUS Sabertooth X58 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
If you share pictures after the update, you will benefit other people. Good luck with.


----------



## Offca358 (Jan 6, 2023)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> File ready:
> PCI\VEN_1E95&DEV_35F1 module added.
> 
> 2022/ASUS Sabertooth X58 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> If you share pictures after the update, you will benefit other people. Good luck with.


@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, Thank You a lot!!! Everything works great! Here are my screens.
Now it's time to try to win "impossible battle" - boot with UEFI only GPU (MSI RX5700)


----------



## Mozzio (Saturday at 1:47 AM)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> File ready.
> Added extra PCI\VEN_126F&DEV_2263 modules.
> 
> 2022/Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R (Revision 2.0) NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> ...


Hi! First for all, sorry for my english  You doing a great job @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi ! You make the people happy  Can i ask for add another ssd to the same MB? 
I have a Kioxia Exceria disk, it's a *PCI\VEN_1E0F&DEV_0009* module i think. I will be happy to join x58 team 
Best to you and greetings from Poland!


----------



## Autumn Able (Saturday at 6:46 AM)

Finally got the adapter in for the Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB.




Definitely knocks the socks off the Crucial MX500 1TB SATA SSD that had the OS installed on it before.


----------



## kaids32 (Sunday at 11:23 AM)

gday bud.
many thanks, looking for an update.


*MB:* Asus Sabertooth
*SSD: *Samsung 980 PRO 1TB

*-hardware ids*
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&SUBSYS_A801144D
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A80A&CC_0108


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Sunday at 11:41 AM)

Offca358 said:


> @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, Thank You a lot!!! Everything works great! Here are my screens.
> Now it's time to try to win "impossible battle" - boot with UEFI only GPU (MSI RX5700)


Thank you for providing information with pictures.
This will benefit other X58 motherboard users.
Thank you.



Autumn Able said:


> Finally got the adapter in for the Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB.
> View attachment 277981
> 
> Definitely knocks the socks off the Crucial MX500 1TB SATA SSD that had the OS installed on it before.
> View attachment 277983


It would be great to see successful results with more pictures.
Thank you anyway.
This will benefit other X58 motherboard users.
Thank you.



Mozzio said:


> Hi! First for all, sorry for my english  You doing a great job @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi ! You make the people happy  Can i ask for add another ssd to the same MB?
> I have a Kioxia Exceria disk, it's a *PCI\VEN_1E0F&DEV_0009* module i think. I will be happy to join x58 team
> Best to you and greetings from Poland!


I got the information.
I will prepare the new bios file soon.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Mozzio (Sunday at 2:25 PM)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I got the information.
> I will prepare the new bios file soon.
> Stay tuned.


Already got it @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi 
Thanks to @SiwyBis ! Already i have the ori modded bios FH for my mobo and nvme kioxia exceria disk and it works great! 





Finally, i'm in x58 team   
For other users, bios from @SiwyBis - many thanks!!! Password the same as nick of @SiwyBis 
Pozdrowienia z Polski


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Sunday at 5:06 PM)

Mozzio said:


> Already got it @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi
> Thanks to @SiwyBis ! Already i have the ori modded bios FH for my mobo and nvme kioxia exceria disk and it works great!
> 
> Finally, i'm in x58 team
> ...


I am so glad you were successful.
I appreciate your work.
However, when I review your file, I see some problems.
Of course, it can also be used as it is.














Some corrections were made for this file, which was previously @Regeneration work.


----------



## necta (Sunday at 5:09 PM)

Mr. @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, thank you very much for putting your energy in this project. It makes me really happy.
If you find some time -and if you are willing to- would you be so kind to add following drive!?

mb:
asus p6x85d-e
ssd:
kingston snV2s/1000g
ids:
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017&SUBSYS_50172646&REV_03
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017&SUBSYS_50172646
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_2646&DEV_5017&CC_0108

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Sunday at 5:15 PM)

necta said:


> Mr. @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, thank you very much for putting your energy in this project. It makes me really happy.
> If you find some time -and if you are willing to- would you be so kind to add following drive!?
> 
> mb:
> ...


I got the information.
I will prepare the new bios file as soon as possible.
add some


----------



## Autumn Able (Sunday at 8:24 PM)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> Thank you for providing information with pictures.
> This will benefit other X58 motherboard users.
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Here's the BIOS pics. One oddity though is that there's quite a long time now between the POST screen and when it actually gets to the Windows 10 loading screen. Between the two screens there is just a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left. I'll try to get video of it later.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Monday at 3:02 PM)

kaids32 said:


> gday bud.
> many thanks, looking for an update.
> 
> 
> ...


The file is ready..

2022/ASUS Sabertooth X58 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.



necta said:


> Mr. @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi, thank you very much for putting your energy in this project. It makes me really happy.
> If you find some time -and if you are willing to- would you be so kind to add following drive!?
> 
> mb:
> ...


The file is ready..

2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
You will also serve the X58 community, you will be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## kaids32 (Tuesday at 3:12 AM)

If you're ever in Melbourne Australia, I'll have a slab of your favourite beer waiting!! Thank you mate!!!
* 
                                  X58 FTW!!!*


----------



## chrisz3 (Tuesday at 4:28 AM)

_hello guys!I was searching for various modifications for my old pc,i just saw this amazing mod and i am going to try it just for fun.I own a dfi lanparty dk x58-t3eh6.
I ordered a nvme to pcie adaptor and i am looking for the nvme ssd now, i have 2 (totally) noob questions though!
1st) is any type or brand of nvme gonna work?
2nd) is the file for the motherboard just like a regular update to the motherboard?(if there is any how to in youtube maybe?)
Many thanks to the creator and all the effords here 
I will post the results like all the other guys here so more people have access to this!  _


----------



## milkxxx (Tuesday at 12:49 PM)

Respected İsmailTPC_Hastanesi[/USER]​Hi!
Thank you for your good work!
If there is time, see what can be done to make NVME appear in my bios.

MB: ASUS P6X58D Premium
SSD: Netac NV3000 (500 Gb)
Hardware id:
PCI\VEN_1F40&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_12021F40&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1F40&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_12021F40
PCI\VEN_1F40&DEV_1202&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_1F40&DEV_1202&CC_0108

Thank you in advance!
​


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Tuesday at 2:25 PM)

milkxxx said:


> Respected İsmailTPC_Hastanesi[/USER]​Hi!
> Thank you for your good work!
> If there is time, see what can be done to make NVME appear in my bios.
> 
> ...



Here is my mod for P6X58D Premium, can you try it, i tried it with my Kingston A2000, now i added yours also... there are no meltdown and spectre pacthes because of lower performance... if you want them i can add them...


----------



## MattiOfc (Tuesday at 2:58 PM)

Hey, nice work! - And thank you for everything you do for the community. 

Are all the nvme ssd's on the first page (the ones you tried) added to each individual bios file? I saw you already tried with the "Samsung PM961 Series SSD (256GB)" - i have this exact one. Does this mean i can just download the bios file for my motherboard? Thanks.

*Motherboard*: ASUS P6T DELUXE V2
*SSD*: Samsung PM961 Series SSD (Samsung MZVLW256HEHP-00000)
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D&REV_00
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&SUBSYS_A801144D
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&CC_010802
PCI\VEN_144D&DEV_A804&CC_0108


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Tuesday at 3:05 PM)

MattiOfc said:


> Hey, nice work! - And thank you for everything you do for the community.
> 
> Are all the nvme ssd's on the first page (the ones you tried) added to each individual bios file? I saw you already tried with the "Samsung PM961 Series SSD (256GB)" - i have this exact one. Does this mean i can just download the bios file for my motherboard? Thanks.
> 
> ...


yes you can use it that model is integrated already


----------



## MattiOfc (Tuesday at 5:21 PM)

Autumn Able said:


> Here's the BIOS pics. One oddity though is that there's quite a long time now between the POST screen and when it actually gets to the Windows 10 loading screen. Between the two screens there is just a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left. I'll try to get video of it later.


Same here. For me it just stays like that.


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Tuesday at 6:15 PM)

kaids32 said:


> If you're ever in Melbourne Australia, I'll have a slab of your favourite beer waiting!! Thank you mate!!!
> *
> X58 FTW!!!*
> 
> View attachment 278372View attachment 278373View attachment 278374


Thank you for your kind offer.
I do not use alcohol.
But in response to your sincere offer, I can order you a doner kebab in Turkey.
What is "doner kebab"?
do a google search.
All expenses are mine.
Thank you very much for the feedback.
The pictures are amazing and you've helped others as well.
Thank you again for your sincerity.



chrisz3 said:


> _hello guys!I was searching for various modifications for my old pc,i just saw this amazing mod and i am going to try it just for fun.I own a dfi lanparty dk x58-t3eh6.
> I ordered a nvme to pcie adaptor and i am looking for the nvme ssd now, i have 2 (totally) noob questions though!
> 1st) is any type or brand of nvme gonna work?
> 2nd) is the file for the motherboard just like a regular update to the motherboard?(if there is any how to in youtube maybe?)
> ...


Read the pages here.
For example, there is an explanation on the first page.

2022/DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 NVMe SSD BIOS MOD



MattiOfc said:


> Same here. For me it just stays like that.


It's a faulty practice to just update the BIOS MOD, do nothing else and move on.
Have you tried queuing your NVMe SSD from the bios boot options and removing any other unnecessary hardware like USB flash drives or cameras?
You should read other users' experiences on the previous pages.
To say "a black line on the screen" is to escape from simplicity and convenience.
Just a little effort.


----------



## necta (Wednesday at 10:04 AM)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> The file is ready..
> 
> 2022/ASUS P6X58D-E NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
> Feel free to share post update bios screenshots and desktop screenshots with me with other people.
> ...


Thank you very much for your efforts.
Please excuse my late reply. I don't have much time at the moment, but wanted to let you know, that the BIOS-Flash worked pretty smooth without any problems.
I have to take a closer look at the RND4K results soon. (Maybe it's a problem of partition-alignment!?)



I want to share more detailed informations as soon as I'm no longer stressed.
@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi = fire


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Wednesday at 2:56 PM)

Added new modded bios files for X58.

2022/ASRock X58 SuperComputer NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
2022/ASUS Rampage III Gene NVMe SSD BIOS MOD
Brand/Model completed bios files will not be updated again.
After that, special Bios requests will unfortunately not be answered.
Reason;
Since I am extremely busy, the bios modding process for each NVMe SSD module takes a lot of time..
Bios requests will not be interrupted and there will be many requests for individual bios modding for the user.
That's why I don't have much time.



necta said:


> Thank you very much for your efforts.
> Please excuse my late reply. I don't have much time at the moment, but wanted to let you know, that the BIOS-Flash worked pretty smooth without any problems.
> I have to take a closer look at the RND4K results soon. (Maybe it's a problem of partition-alignment!?)
> 
> ...


Thank you.
The pictures have been great.
Looking forward to other reviews.


----------



## MachineLearning (Yesterday at 2:41 AM)

EVGA X58 Classified3 (141-GT-E770-A1) NVMe BIOS -
*SUCCESS





*



(Slow write speeds are due to the SSD itself.)

Thank you as always @İsmailTPC_Hastanesi .  I will have K8N Neo3-F & A8N32-SLI Deluxe results ready within 1-2 weeks max.


----------



## milkxxx (Yesterday at 12:04 PM)

dejan_bin_laden said:


> Here is my mod for P6X58D Premium, can you try it, i tried it with my Kingston A2000, now i added yours also... there are no meltdown and spectre pacthes because of lower performance... if you want them i can add them...
> View attachment 278436



dejan_bin_laden, hello!​Thank you for your help! With your bios, the disk is working! I installed Windows 11, everything works fine and I'm sending a report!!!


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Yesterday at 2:41 PM)

milkxxx said:


> dejan_bin_laden, hello!​Thank you for your help! With your bios, the disk is working! I installed Windows 11, everything works fine and I'm sending a report!!!


great, say thx to Ismail also he started it first i just adopted for my needs...
If you need spcetre and meltdown pacthes in bios just write here and i will add them


----------



## milkxxx (Yesterday at 4:18 PM)

dejan_bin_laden said:


> great, say thx to Ismail also he started it first i just adopted for my needs...
> If you need spcetre and meltdown pacthes in bios just write here and i will add them


Yes, thanks to Ismail for founding such a direction on old platforms and helping people! Dejan_bin_laden, if you have time to fix spectre and meltdown in bios b, I will be grateful!


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Yesterday at 7:32 PM)

milkxxx said:


> Yes, thanks to Ismail for founding such a direction on old platforms and helping people! Dejan_bin_laden, if you have time to fix spectre and meltdown in bios b, I will be grateful!


i didnt add them cause it degrades performance, but i will make one for you ...


----------



## İsmailTPC_Hastanesi (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)

dejan_bin_laden said:


> i didnt add them cause it degrades performance, but i will make one for you ...


I haven't been able to find any definite information about it reducing performance.
Rumors are in this direction.
But still the most recent microcode is the best.
I follow your work and hope it continues to help other people.


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Yesterday at 9:26 PM)

İsmailTPC_Hastanesi said:


> I haven't been able to find any definite information about it reducing performance.
> Rumors are in this direction.
> But still the most recent microcode is the best.
> I follow your work and hope it continues to help other people.


For example run memory benchmark in aida64 and compare results



milkxxx said:


> Yes, thanks to Ismail for founding such a direction on old platforms and helping people! Dejan_bin_laden, if you have time to fix spectre and meltdown in bios b, I will be grateful!


here it is didnt have time to test so be careful as always


----------



## milkxxx (Today at 12:50 PM)

dejan_bin_laden said:


> For example run memory benchmark in aida64 and compare results
> 
> 
> here it is didnt have time to test so be careful as always


I installed this bios, everything works fine! Tell me in which menu in Aida64 it is necessary to conduct a test?


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Today at 3:37 PM)

milkxxx said:


> I installed this bios, everything works fine! Tell me in which menu in Aida64 it is necessary to conduct a test?


great, its in the tools menu memory and cache benchmark


----------



## milkxxx (Today at 4:11 PM)

dejan_bin_laden said:


> great, its in the tools menu memory and cache benchmark


I made two tests each. The first two are the first bios, the second two are with meltdown and spectre.


----------

